# Official Raw Discussion Thread 3/21



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Disguised as John Cena's verbal rival, The Rock, WWE Champion The Miz crept into psyche of The Cenation Commander-in-Chief then ferociously attacked the No. 1 contender, alongside Alberto Del Rio and Brodus Clay.

Discuss.​


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im more interested in next week's show than this week, hopefully its a good show. I think this Raw should focus more on the HHH/Taker match.


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

Should be interesting.....


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rock is confirmed for this one isn't he?

I really hope they start giving Punk/Orton some time.


----------



## KokoBJobbed (Mar 30, 2008)

Evolution said:


> Rock is confirmed for this one isn't he?
> 
> I really hope they start giving Punk/Orton some time.


I believe Rock is confirmed for next week not this.


----------



## Kingleviathan (Feb 27, 2011)

KokoBJobbed said:


> I believe Rock is confirmed for next week not this.


The Rock will be appearing live next week but he might have a taped segment this week.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

They need to do something interesting to further the Punk/Orton feud tonight, imo.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Im sure Punk will get heat on Orton tonight w/ a beatdown somehow since its that time. I just hope they give them time and less Lawler-Cole crap.


----------



## PunkFan (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm hoping Sheamus/Bryan will be announced for WM. Also, would like to see Dolph have a match against someone good, maybe Bourne.

I'd like to see less Lawler/Cole and more Punk/Orton hype.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

wwe just has to do something NEW with punk/orton tonight but then again I thought this last week and it was the same thing..
Wouldn't be surprised if Orton faced Ted and punted him while punk is like no don't you do that


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

PunkFan said:


> I'm hoping Sheamus/Bryan will be announced for WM. Also, would like to see Dolph have a match against someone good, maybe Bourne.
> 
> I'd like to see less Lawler/Cole and more Punk/Orton hype.


Agreed. I'd love to see something happen for Bourne to get _something_ for him going into Mania...but that seems very doubtful at this time. I liked the idea of adding Bourne to the Sheamus/Bryan mix and set up a triple threat at Mania, but that's not going to happen. Oh well.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

_Can't wait to hear Shawn Michaels talk about Hunter and Taker more. _


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> Im sure Punk will get heat on Orton tonight w/ a beatdown somehow since its that time. I just hope they give them time and less Lawler-Cole crap.


It's not crap, it's the best feud there is.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"The Cenation Commander-in-Chief"

Christ.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Eght said:


> _Can't wait to hear Shawn Michaels talk about Hunter and Taker more. _


Why have you not got your fill of "facing Undertaker at Wrestlemania is like nothing else, but if any man can end the streak, its Triple H"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Havent watched Raw live for the past two weeks, so will be good to do so again. And be part of the Raw thread of course


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

jblvdx said:


> Why have you not got your fill of "facing Undertaker at Wrestlemania is like nothing else, but if any man can end the streak, its Triple H"


:lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoping to hear CM Punk speak.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Hoping to see R-Truth say "What's up Philadelphia!".


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Since Orton has taken out all members of Nexus now, their feud can progress and do something new this week. So I'm looking forward to that. I've liked the build so far but it's time to kick it into the next gear. Same with Cena/Miz, Cena actually needs to take him seriously, if he laughs off last weeks attack tonight it would be a mistake imo. They also NEED to do something with Trips/Undertaker because it's bombing with me so far.

Hopefully Sheamus/Bryan gets announced and we get some more Ziggler/Morrison stuff to promote the tag match at Mania.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't want to rip off *Starbuck* but if Triple H and Undertaker aren't in the same building tonight, I'm gonna, I'm gonna... I'm gonna...

I don't know, I'll come on here later and complain about it. 

They need to crank Punk/Orton up now that the band of FCWites are gone. 

They clearly won't have Cena laugh Miz off anymore, thankfully. 

Beyond that, and hopefully they announce Bryan/Sheamus: The Rematch for 'Mania, I'm just hoping for a good show with lots of hype and maybe they can squeeze in another good match or two like last week.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Triple H in action tonight against Sheamus would be great, Bryan interfere's...takes out Sheamus...Triple H picks up the win then Taker's gong hits and the arena goes dark. The lights come back on to Taker and Haitch hammering at it and eventually breaking up as the show closes..


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Ideally, I would like to see...
Bryan vs Sheamus announced for WM, both men to compete in matches tonight..
Bryan vs Ziggler, Morrison interferes.
Sheamus vs HHH - as HHH begins to take control, a gong hits, the lights go out, and after a short time, they come back on, with Sheamus gone, and HHH on the floor out cold, with a sledgehammer lying next to him.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> Triple H in action tonight against Sheamus would be great, Bryan interfere's...takes out Sheamus...Triple H picks up the win then Taker's gong hits and the arena goes dark. The lights come back on to Taker and Haitch hammering at it and eventually breaking up as the show closes..


Taker isn't going to fight at all until Wrestlemania since he's still injured. If anything, the user above probably has the right idea.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hopefully we have a Fatal Four Way for the US Championship 


And JBL is in it


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Just announced: Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio WRESTLEMANIA REWIND


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris32482 said:


> They need to do something interesting to further the Punk/Orton feud tonight, imo.


Well Orton doesn't have anyone else left to punt so at least there's that. Hopefully punk somehow gets the upper hand on him somehow.

*edit*



AZwrestle said:


> Just announced: Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio WRESTLEMANIA REWIND


Why the hell would they have a WRESTLEMANIA REWIND in the middle of a feud? Clearly they're out of ideas for them.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

AZwrestle said:


> Just announced: Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio WRESTLEMANIA REWIND


Randy to punt Rey while Punk is watching.8*D


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

This is the main event I'd like to see booked for Raw tonight:

6 MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
Cena, Edge & Christian vs. The Miz, Alberto Del Rio & Brodus Clay


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

AZwrestle said:


> Just announced: Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio WRESTLEMANIA REWIND


How will the say that during the show from WrestleMania 22, Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio vs X?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

D.M.N. said:


> How will the say that during the show from WrestleMania 22, Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio vs Jack Swagger?


:side:


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Raw is losing me lately. The last 3 weeks I haven't watched properly at all, barely arsed to even keep up to date on things. I shouldn't feel like this on The Road To Wrestle Mania.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Who else do you think might get WM Rematches tonight on Raw?

Cena vs Big Show
HHH vs Sheamus


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Rock is appearing next week so he can stay completely off this week. Let Miz and Cena build the feud since they are the ones actually wrestling at Mania. Cena/Miz should open and close the show. In the middle we need some actual interaction in the Orton/Punk feud outside of Orton punting some random nobody like Otunga. Its past time to start building the Trips/Taker match so hopefully there are a couple segments featuring them (NOT another HBK talking promo).

In the end we'll probably get some more snooki, vickie, laycool, random squash matches, and no build for the feuds.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm just hoping that both the Undertaker and HHH are both on RAW this week, after not being on either RAW or Smackdown last week. I don't want to see another HBK video talking about both men. This match hasn't had that much hype to it.

Also hoping for more interaction between Punk and Orton, as well hoping Cena starts taking the Miz seriously. Since the Rock will be on RAW next week, here's hoping we don't see anything from him tonight, and allow Cena and the Miz to do their own thing to properly build for their match at Wrestlemania 27.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am looking forward to Taker/HHH and Orton/Punk.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

dxbender said:


> Who else do you think might get WM Rematches tonight on Raw?
> 
> Cena vs Big Show
> HHH vs Sheamus


HHH vs. Sheamus, with a Bryan/Undertaker double run-in (not literally a run-in for Taker but his mystic powers running the production truck or whatever is fine, as has been hypothesized/pushed by other posters here sounds cool) works for me but please God no Cena vs. Big Show. For one thing, if those two guys never have another match against each other I won't miss a second of sleep or shed a tear. Their 2009 series of matches were abominably bad. For another, that was one of the match-ups announced last March 15 as one of the "Wrestlemania Replay" matches along with HHH vs. Orton and Jericho vs. HBK, so that should be that. 

How about, 

Mysterio vs. Orton
Edge vs. John Cena (very short, early ADR/Brodus run-in on Edge, Miz goes after Cena)
HHH vs. Sheamus


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

How I think it should be:

Cena/Miz promo. DelRio interrupts with Clay to talk about HIS main event (and destiny, obviously. But you already knew that). Edge and Christian take exception to this. Cole then pipes up (hold on, it's MY main event, bitches!) to set up the main event (a 4 on 4 tag match as described below).
HHH/Taker build.
Diva match (time for a shit).
Sheamus/Bryan build, match announced for Mania and both involved in a match, starting right now!!
Bryan and Morrison (Snooki as manager) vs Sheamus and Ziggler (vickie as manager)
Orton/Punk feud build.
Main Event: Cena, Lawler, Edge and Christian vs Miz, Del Rio, Clay and Swagger.
Ends with a Cena/Miz punchout.

WWE, wanna hire me as a writer?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so it's another 1 a.m start for us u.k peeps tonight again?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Orton v Mysterio could be dope.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Didn't they have a mysterio-orton WM rewind match a few years ago? If I remember, they edited angle out of the whole promo lol.

Though knowing WWE, angle will be in the WM rewind video but they'll just show all the moments of him getting beaten by Orton and Mysterio


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Hopefully a lot of Punk/Orton & Triple H/Undertaker tonight, they need it the most. I'm expecting the usual serious, angry John Cena promo tonight, along with a re-appearance of the Cole Mine.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

People of WF, is RAW at 1am for UK'rs every week now?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> People of WF, is RAW at 1am for UK'rs every week now?




it's the last time raw will start at 1a.m tonight..next week it will be back to 2 a.m for us u.k'ers,,as the u.k puts our clocks forward an hour this coming weekend.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The clocks 'spring' forward this weekend in the UK. So, Raw will start at 2am next week.

Raw starts at 1am in the UK tonight.

WrestleMania XXVII will start at Midnight on Sunday 3rd April 2011.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> it's the last time raw will start at 1a.m tonight..next week it will be back to 2 a.m for us u.k'ers,,as the u.k puts our clocks forward an hour this coming weekend.





Just Brock Lesnar said:


> The clocks 'spring' forward this weekend in the UK. So, Raw will start at 2am next week.
> 
> Raw starts at 1am in the UK tonight.
> 
> WrestleMania XXVII will start at Midnight on Sunday 3rd April 2011.


Thanx peeps


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

The mania theme is pretty good


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

AZwrestle said:


> Just announced: Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio WRESTLEMANIA REWIND


and during the middle of that we get:


----------



## bring-back-the-MNW (Mar 21, 2011)

Discuss what? the standard "We better hype this match as much as we can because the Miz STILL is not main event material?" Face it Miz fans.......the WWE was FORCED to put the Rock in the middle of this pathetic feud because the match itself just WILL NOT carry itself. Why do you ask? Because while Cena is popular, he cant wrestle, and 50% of the television audience doesnt even know the Miz's full name. Heck, to even get some heat the writers had Miz dress up as the Rock just so people would care. SAD.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

bring-back-the-MNW said:


> Discuss what? the standard "We better hype this match as much as we can because the Miz STILL is not main event material?" Face it Miz fans.......the WWE was FORCED to put the Rock in the middle of this pathetic feud because the match itself just WILL NOT carry itself. Why do you ask? Because while Cena is popular, he cant wrestle, and 50% of the television audience doesnt even know the Miz's full name. Heck, to even get some heat the writers had Miz dress up as the Rock just so people would care. SAD.


Cena can wrestle. Why does the audience need to know Miz's full name?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

bring-back-the-MNW said:


> Discuss what? the standard "We better hype this match as much as we can because the Miz STILL is not main event material?" Face it Miz fans.......the WWE was FORCED to put the Rock in the middle of this pathetic feud because the match itself just WILL NOT carry itself. Why do you ask? Because while Cena is popular, he cant wrestle, and 50% of the television audience doesnt even know the Miz's full name. Heck, to even get some heat the writers had Miz dress up as the Rock just so people would care. SAD.


fpalm


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Ziggler needs to face Morrison again, if i can't get a long competitive single match between them at Mania, then just let them fight at Raw.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

This is a good episode of NCIS. I hope Raw is half as good.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't see why knowing The Miz's name is important. His wrestling name is The Miz. Just like few casuals know Punks real name, I doubt a lot know Undertakers real name or Shawn Michaels' real name. That is one of the stupidest complaints I have ever seen anyone make on this forum.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

20mins to go. Should I stay up and watch the show live or go to sleep and watch the sky+ recording tomorrow?

Hope it's a very good Raw whatever I decide!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Im watching dancing with the stars because Chris Jericho is on. It hurts my feelings seeing him there while RAW is so boring and empty.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^

That just shows you just how valuable Jericho is to the WWE product.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Does Dancing with the Stars get higher ratings than Raw? It wouldn't surprise me if it did as the original UK version: Strictly Come Dancing gets around 10 million viewers!

Gonna make my way down to my Living Room to watch Raw!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Does Dancing with the Stars get higher ratings than Raw? It wouldn't surprise me if it did as the original UK version: Strictly Come Dancing gets around 10 million viewers!
> 
> Gonna make my way down to my Living Room to watch Raw!


I think they get double the rating.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So HHH is just going to talk again?
Can they hype that match up a little bit more?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

cant wait 3 mins...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

W>C said:


> I think they get double the rating.


I thought it was triple.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Bloody hell I must be drunk, spent the last few minutes laughing at hornswaggle on NXT giving Titus O'Neill a sign saying "Make it a win".


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Almost time


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Whew, close call on him getting shot. That bitch was craz...


oh, RAW thread. Forgot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> I thought it was triple.


Yeah I had to look it up, you are right.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JR?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JR opening fuck yeah!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought it was the waitress when Tony passed out. I assumed she spiked the drink.

edit: HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go!
Last week was good! Do it again!

Starting off with JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

VOICE OF WWE!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ohai, JR.

lol, Cole trolling.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol. Troll Cole strikes again.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gee that couldnt have been more obvious


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oklahoma!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

As soon as I heard them announcing JR, I knew it would be Cole LOL.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

JR got skinny


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Cole looks like a fat Vince McMahon here


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Michael Cole


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

michael troll is here!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh lord. I used to be such a fan of Cole a couple of months ago but now it's just...overkill.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cole.......OH MY GOD HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao HAHAAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

does the sound seem like shit for anybody else or just me?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

cole haha


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

jr is looking good


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

From the side it actually looked like JR :lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cole :lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

His anCOLE hurts.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Michael Trololololol the "Voice of the WWE" should have given it away for me


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

IT'S ALL ABOUT BEING A GOVERNMENT MULE! OH, MY ANKLE HURTS! :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

oH MY GOSH! 
No way! No freaking way! 
"oh my ankle really hurts." Hhaha. Oh man, Cole.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

:lol

I lost it. Cole is the man


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Why is this the hottest match for WM?


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Michael Cole is the man.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JR is looking skinnier these days.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

FORTRESS OF APTITUDE AND ATTITUDE


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL Way to Troll Cole...Way to Troll.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cole is brilliant.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Greatcrowd!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

did he say Mattitude? lol


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll say it again, based solely on the amount of attention it's getting and the emphasis being put on the feud... the main event of Wrestlemania might as well be Cole/Lawler.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

crowd is hot lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ffs triple h


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao

Troll Cole.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

lol, your such a bastard Cole.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Just when you think Cole can't be a bigger ass


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cole is an awesome damn heel, i gotta tip my hat to him


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Triple H... yay, some build up for Taker/HHH!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty sure this means JR is coming back.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Game time, bitches.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you fucking kidding me? WCW was criticized endlessly for making fun of JR's Bells Palsy, and now WWE is doing the exact same thing? Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

H3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Trips is here!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Rat Bastard starts the show off. God damn.

Where's Undertaker with the Cement Truck when you need him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lets see if he buries the locker room again.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Triplllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllle HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

HHH promo...time to go to sleep


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else but Cole had me dying with that....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still can't believe Mania is two weeks away...damn.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm HHH is even trying to beat the Undertaker in a "Who has the longest entrance" competition.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

inb4 a boring ass promo


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

sweet, trips is here.. no pop though


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still have a soft spot for HHH's music.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hajduk1911 said:


> HHH promo...time to go to sleep


What? I actually like his mic work.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

From the hottest match to the coldest. Hope they can build this one up.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

His entrance seems extra long tonight


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Still have a soft spot for HHH's music.


I agree wholeheartedly, it brings so much energy, it's definitly my favourite one!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What else can he say??
Everything has been said.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Still have a soft spot for HHH's music.



My Time > The Game


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Is he trying to match undertaker for the longest entrance?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did you bring your shovel? No1currs!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The King of Blaze said:


> My Time > The Game


This.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

It's the new game show! Guess HHH's promo topic. If you guessed "This battle will be epic" you are correct!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> What else can he say??
> Everything has been said.


exactly. until they both come face to face these promos are beyond boring


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Triple H whine again


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips...if you have not rented the Chaperone..I got two words for you...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The King of Blaze said:


> My Time > The Game


For sure. Forget soft spot, that's just a splooge.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Seems the time that the MITB match would have taken at WM will be used by both HHH and the Undertakers entrances


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Was he wiping a lone tear? haha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I can't believe Wrestlemania is 13 days away.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

like never before...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wouldn't H to the third power be HHHHHHHHH? Fail sign.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> For sure. Forget soft spot, that's just a splooge.


Too bad he wasnt around when they did the old school Raw, we could have heard it one more time.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The whole world talking about this match? I've never spoken to anyone about it. I've spoken to people about Cole vs Lawler though.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Rock vs Hogan anyone?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

whole world is talking about this match.. except hhh and undertaker.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This whole build just seems so artificial.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

CharlieSheen said:


> inb4 a boring ass promo


Well you called it..


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

2 weeks left and still no mention of Wrestlemania 17. Disappointing build for lacking their previous wrestlemania match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It REALLY doesn't feel like WM is in 2 weeks.
What the F is going on?? Seriously, nothing has been said. It's not progressing whatsoever.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> The whole world talking about this match? I've never spoken to anyone about it. I've spoken to people about Cole vs Lawler though.


This.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crowd not into HHH's goofy self promoting promo...alot of Taker fans there too


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, way to shit on the world championship. Ending the Undertaker's streak is more important than winning the title? Did WWE just really sign off on that?

Unbelievable.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple H doesn't have the title so he has to bury the title.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

The way HHH been talking the past few weeks, I'm guessing that WM against the Undertaker will be his last match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> This whole build just seems so artificial.


Really really is tbh.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

World title buried....jk lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at them pissing on the WWE championship.

"Biggest match of my career"...Since the last time? lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

1. Bury locker room
2. Bury titles
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Could the mic be any closer to his mouth? They must turn the mic volume down for him.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

The streak! I've been waiting for HHH to address the streak! Finally, this promo!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool story, bro. 
This is ridiculously boring and redundant.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Gotta love all the kids and women cheering and all the men booing. Triple H is turning into Cena v2.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Didn't think it was possible but every time it's talked about I lose even more interest in the match.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

pochepiller said:


> Triple H whine again


Cut him some slack for goodness sake.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

hhh will reveal why fucking stephanie is better than fucking michelle to ut next week, face to face, mano y mano.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOs for this jabroni..he's killing the crowd again


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Didn't....he already cut this exact promo?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...shouldn't it be 17-0, instead of 18-0, since, you know, WWE are not acknowledging that they have faced at Mania before?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Didn't we just hear this promo a few weeks ago?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is the same stuff as last time.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

HHH confirmed for limo explosion after Wrestlemania!


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Why is he holding the mic like that?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HHH's promo, condensed: "I want really bad to be as important as Shawn Michaels."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I literally have zero interest in this match.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

meh promo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

All signs points to a HHH retirement.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I feel like they're making the same promo week after week after week


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

W>C said:


> Too bad he wasnt around when they did the old school Raw, we could have heard it one more time.


That would have been epic I remember chyna always stood on the left side when entering down the ramp and then when stephanie became his manager she stood on the right.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ever get the feeling of Deja Vu?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I miss the anger in HHH's promos, this promo is so fuckin BORING!!!!


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

awkward close up of HHH...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Awful build up. Just awful.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't remember Trips being so boring...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't feel this match or Hunter's promo.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

this is almost the exact same promo he gave two weeks ago.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's to hear HHH do a real promo, with no inside jokes, no 3rd wall, that was awesome


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ted?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why does every promo involving Undertaker have top end with that?

DiBiJobse? What the...


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lackluster promo in my book. WTF what's that guy doing here


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

da fuck?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ted? Getting TV time?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's berry time!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT IN THE WORLD??


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TED


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Chalk up another loss for dibiase


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel like ive heard this promo before.........twice


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What is this jabroni doing out here?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ted Dibiase? rofl


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

lol what is he doing here?!


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, it's time for Dibiase to get buried I guess.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh Ted, what are you doing.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

That promo did absolutely nothing to help build the feud.

Go away DiBiase.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Ted DiBiase


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

DiBiase??? So unexpected I just marked, and I hardly care for Teddy Jr


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

no You weren't Ted


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] getting more reaction than HHH on the mic


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I smell buried in the air.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ted DiBiase sighting!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wtf Ted DiBiase?

Random interference. You suck, go home bro.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

How can we make the promotion for this match even more stupid...?

I know! Send for Ted!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

at least he kept it to 5 minutes this time....

DiBiase? wtf?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

way to kill the crowd, Ted.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

at least it was better than his first WM promo


LOL, it's DiBiase


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TED


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Burial time!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dibiase :lmao

of all people.. well they need someone to job.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Trips brought the shovel tonight.

BURIAL COMETH!!!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Cody Rhodes was also in that match, Ted.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Burial coming


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WTF

TED GOT HEAT LOL


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Time for another young wrestler to be buried.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

DiBiase???


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Poor Ted :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, Ted. fpalm


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

get urself on you-tube teddy boy!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Teddy's getting buried!!!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Think a promo can't get shitteir and more boring.... enter Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dibiase telling us how much he's fallen?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

There's a reason why you, Dibiase, is an after thought. Nobody cares for your monkey ass.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Why is Maryse's manager talking?


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Ted DiBiasie about to be future endeavored.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Someone get the shovel


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HUNTOR BROUGHT HIS SHOVEL


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

DiBiase is going to get buried tonight...and then released


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

DiBiasshat about to get buried.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol what a fail


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hhh is taking no prisoners on his way out of the business.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lmfao. what in the blue hell is this?


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ted can't catch a break


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Bury Ted with a golden shovel.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dear God how deep into the ground can they possibly bury this man?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

LOL at Ted's burial. Random sighting just to get owned.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well... at least Dibiase did a bit better than Sheamus.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just as I figured, Ted comes out just to get buried


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ted..remember one time I was going to end his streak


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The fact that DiBiase got a shot in buries Sheamus even more. lol


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Time for SQUASH...HHH just can't help himself


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Triple H going to bury DiBiase


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Theres just nothing interesting in that WrestleMania matchup... In my opinion WWE is wearing out "The Streak" angle quickly every year.

Thanks for coming Ted.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

throw him into the cole mine!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

fucking no!! WWE cannot do this. Why are they feeding Ted jr to Triple H? WHY?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I understand Sheamus the other week but what's the point of Dibiase?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Ted.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

And who says HHH doesn't bury talent?


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Is he really going to Pedigree him on the table like last time >_<


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This may be the most random burial ever.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Vacation for Ted?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

DiBiase = future endeavored


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ted DiBuried


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't help but laugh.

:lmao Oh boy.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

id rather have dibiase vs taker


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

guys guys you cant bury someone who is already 6 feet under.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pointless promo is pointless.
Pointless beating is pointless. 

15 mins. of redundancy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, completely necessary.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Does Cole's plexiglass box have a roof? It'd be pretty sweet if somebody (DiBiasse) got pedigreed on it.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

BURIED!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Pedigree on the table? 10/10 for originality!


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

<aybe Ted is going to film another awesome movie.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Disciple514 said:


> There's a reason why you, Dibiase, is an after thought. Nobody cares for your monkey ass.


As you heard the crowd...nobody cares about HHH either


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH BOY

TED DIBIASE FOR FUTURE ENDEAVORED THIS SUMMER

THIS IS REALLY GOOD FOR HIS CAREER

SO MUCH PG


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao he will probably end up winning the IC belt, look at what it did for Sheamus.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

So they told Ted to go out there just for a beat down?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

from the annoucers you knew ted was getting squashed


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Come on WWE just throw Trips in a gauntlet aganist Zack Ryder, Ted and Primo and make the burials official.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

the undertaker is now quaking in his boots............


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hajduk1911 said:


> DiBiase = future endeavored


He's had about 5 future endeavor experiences so far in the last 8 months but he keeps coming back like a fucking roach.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol at WWE for trying to make HHH look like a monster by demolishing jobbers. 

We get it, he's tough. Now go stop it. We know he's not beating Taker.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> DiBiase = future endeavored


co-sign...,.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao "PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG YEAAAAAAAHHH!!!"


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

HHH has to bury someone everytime he appears.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

That was awesome

Good job HHH, good job


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy shit, this really is the same segment from a few weeks ago. Just replace Dibiase with Sheamus.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

At this point I guess Ted can be happy that he made it on TV tonight.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

poor table


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG!"

Karate Kid :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at "Get him a body bag." Classic Karate Kid.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gotta feel for Ted. This is probably his last piece of action before he gets released.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone notice Cole's clothes are like 10 sizes too big? :lmao

Karate Kid reference from a crowd member. "PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG! YEAHHHHH!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that burial sure added to the story behind the 'Mania match.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

does this mean ted won't be at mania.. damn.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ted DiBiase at conventions would get less than Virgil


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

"PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG! YEAH!"

Somebody just watched the Karate Kid...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It's 2011 and they still use those boxed TV monitors? Just saying.

"PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG! YEAH!"


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

who is HHH going to go after next week?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I was hoping he'd blow out his knee, just to see what would happen. lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I will be shocked if Triple H/Undertaker is anything less than good or great, but this buildup is so dry. Really terrible.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Derek said:


> :lmao "PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG YEAAAAAAAHHH!!!"


HAHAHAHAHA omg I spit out my diet pepsi (no CM Punk) when I heard this!


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

I was really hoping the announce table would no sell HHH.  So who gets the sledgehammer beat down next week, Santino?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

go trips fuck ted


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It would be funny if the table jus gave way before he pedigreed him.

''Put him in a body bag!'' WWF Attitude on the PS1 nostalgia :lmao.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Why the hell would they bury DiBiase like that randomly. He's already been buried enough, give the man a break.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Ted needs to go to Smackdown, he is wasted on that show


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo john cena via satellite. ironic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You see all of that, guys. That's everything that will NOT happen at "Mania".


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

PUT HIM IN A BODYBAG!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What i miz? heh


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"BAH GOD HE MAY BE BROKEN... AND STILL IN ONE PIECE!"


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Miz playing on words is getting old.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Triple H hates announce tables! Poor Ted DiBiase perhaps he is going to SD along with Sheamus in the draft?


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

ted is garbage anyway


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Ain't no grave can hold Creative's failings down


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Wait wait wait. Did I hear that right? John Cena is appearing VIA SATELLITE???


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena Via Satellite he dont care about the fans !!11!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Derek said:


> :lmao "PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG YEAAAAAAAHHH!!!"


Hahahaha! Dude's been playing too much SVR. :lmao


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh for cripes sake, lol, seriously atching Ted LITERALLY crawl up on the table so he could be put through it was ridiculous, lmao.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Total Package said:


> Anyone notice Cole's clothes are like 10 sizes too big? :lmao
> 
> Karate Kid reference from a crowd member. "PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG! YEAHHHHH!" :lmao :lmao


Yeah, he came out dressed as J.R.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I wasn't sure I was excited for the HHH/Taker match until that promo. HE FUCKED TED UP GOOD, Trips still has it


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

THey getting us used to JR again?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That All-Stars game makes their Legends of Wrestlemania game look like Mass Effect 2.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

WWE is missing a money-making oportunity by not selling inflatable shovel souvenirs.Those would sell like pancakes.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena via satellite


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

bme said:


> Yeah, he came out dressed as J.R.


I saw. Just found it pretty funny.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

HHH really needs to invest in a digger for all the burials of the locker room recently.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> guys guys you cant bury someone who is already 6 feet under.


Sure you can. Dibiase just came out saying how he is going to prove that he is not a failure, and then 1 minute later he is getting destroyed by Triple H, which essentially confirmed that Dibiase IS a failure. That is a burial IMO.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, totally watching the Karate Kid after Raw.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Triple H: “This is the match between two icons like never before”


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Lets get this straight. First off Cenas whole feud with The Rock is based on The Rock not caring enough to appear. To build this, Cena appears via satellite just like The Rock. Ok. Now, even ignoring all that, 2 weeks before the biggest PPV of the year, WWE elects not to have the biggest name in the business on the show. What fucking reason is there to NOT have John Cena at RAW?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Thought it was an okay opening tbh 

More cannon fodder in the form of DiBiase but it's hardly surprising. I think Taker vs Trips will be decent


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Derek said:


> That All-Stars game makes their Legends of Wrestlemania game look like Mass Effect 2.


That is ONLY a good thing. Divas dressed as Asari?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

This is so f'n pathetic. Worst Taker mania buildup in HISTORY.

Seriously, WTF. Last week neither of them were on tv and every other week they just came to the ring and talked for a few minutes about absolutely nothing.

This is so incredibly weak. There's still not even any point to Taker/HHH whatsoever.


----------



## PushShelton (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol suddenly everyone cares about ted dibiase


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh and I'm calling Cena being on satellite direct from Rocks house


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So is that movie like 8 minutes long or what? Haha.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

TNAwesomeness said:


>


Triple H needs to change his signature weapon to a shovel, I'd mark so bad lmao

Ted is a jabrone


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I haven't splooged for James Marsden since Second Noah.

Russel Brand needs to get punched in the throat or vagina.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Cena via satellite


What that really means is that Cena is gonna squash Miz tonight...Cena is a liar who doesn't honor stipulations. Yep...it's a set up.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Total Package said:


> I saw. Just found it pretty funny.


that was just grade a stupid


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Jobber entrance. Oh my...


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Too many limes!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I swear i heard the same promo before he buried Sheamus. Whats worse is Dibiase got way more offense than Sheamus lol. Im probably the only one that hates HHH has to face Taker. I would have liked HHH vs Sheamus with Sheamus winning this time and Taker facing Barrett.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena won't be via satellite he's probs just taking the piss out of The Rock.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING LOBSTER HEAD.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jobber entrance for US champ


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

new US Champ and you still get the jobber entrance....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao and Sheamus appears.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Dudalizer said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? WCW was criticized endlessly for making fun of JR's Bells Palsy, and now WWE is doing the exact same thing? Fucking hypocrites.


I don't think Cole made fun of his Bell's Palsy though. Just everything else.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ted DiBiase gets buried. Sheamus gets the jobber entrance against Evan Bourne? What the hell lol.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Sheamus gets the jobber entrance!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH it's Sheamus vs. Evan Bourne!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Lets get this straight. First off Cenas whole feud with The Rock is based on The Rock not caring enough to appear. To build this, Cena appears via satellite just like The Rock. Ok. Now, even ignoring all that, 2 weeks before the biggest PPV of the year, WWE elects not to have the biggest name in the business on the show. What fucking reason is there to NOT have John Cena at RAW?


To "sell" the Miz beat down.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

If Evan doesn't win this match....


then lmao.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ALRIGHT FELLA!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

evan bourne forgot he existed.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Evan Bourne/Sheamus quiet feud continues...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Sheamus is the champion and still gets a jobber entrance?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Bourne about to get squashed


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I do not see why people liked any part of the HHH/Undertaker build.

First Undertaker teased his return for weeks. HHH did a run-in, Undertaker did nothing about it, said nothing and dropped whatever he was going to reveal.

It aborted any progression from Sheamus kicking HHH into a concussion and Nexus helping murder the Undertaker.

HHH said Undertaker couldn't play mindgames with him. Undertaker has proceeded to never even attempt to.

HHH buries more guys. Undertaker talks for a while.

This has always been garbage.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

all I ask is 5 minutes with Russell Brand and a rusty chainsaw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

PushShelton said:


>


Oh my god! :lmao


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Sheamus is already in the ring, but Evan Bourne gets an entrance? fpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really?
This feels like the EXACT same RAW as 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

If Bourne gets buried, right after Ted got buried. This will probably be my favorite Raw in a long time.


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

HHH is so badass


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> WTF
> 
> TED GOT HEAT LOL


X-Pac heat doesn't count as heat. It's more like hate.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan better come out during the match.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH it's Sheamus vs. Evan Bourne!


I hope this one is different than the other 135 times they squared off against one another on RAW.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

The way Ted got buried, he should join Nexus.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Black ref moving on up.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL at Sheamus getting the jobber entrance


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

curse of the King of the Ring? like two guys? Its built more guys than anyting


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

side bar, but Jericho's shit eating grin is cracking me up on dancing with the stars


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

_*I WAS BORN TO JOOOOOOB (8) !!!!*_


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cena Via Satellite he dont care about the fans !!11!!!


I imagine it's going to be a Rock diss. The whole 'Via Satellite' thing atleast anway.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

For those claiming HHH just buried Dibiase ...

Well, you can't really bury someone who's career is already dead.

Just sayin.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Evan.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

http://twitter.com/MichaelCole


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lime King.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

mini-squash


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome back Evan.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> lol suddenly everyone cares about ted dibiase


I know right?

and LOL Sheamus punished Bourne. Sheamus getting that momentum back.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

very weak show so far.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Little Evan "Fella" Bourne.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So he loses about 30 matches in a row, wins once and he's unbeatable again. 

Great.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Yays Sheamus!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> If Evan doesn't win this match....
> 
> 
> then lmao.


Oh my, not even THREE MINUTES

fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CC91 said:


> http://twitter.com/MichaelCole


fuck yes :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Gotta love that Bro Kick.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] the kids wearing "I Bring It" shirts...


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Highlight so far has been a Justin King sighting


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Could we get a decent match 2 weeks before WM?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, a crappy segment and short match to open the show...

At least Raw can't get any worse.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

CC91 said:


> http://twitter.com/MichaelCole


Following!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hammertron said:


> side bar, but Jericho's shit eating grin is cracking me up on dancing with the stars


And it gets funnier every time he does it. :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus winning streak


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bryan gets the worst pop of any superstar ever.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor Evan Bourne!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mr. Charisma is here.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wait...DBD promo time?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

The crowd cheering for Sheamus when he said he was the champ of the USA? or was I imagining that?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Michael Cole has gone up 1000 viewers in 3 minutes


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Another non-existent response...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

AMERICA


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Tonight's episode of Monday Night Raw brought to you by Caterpillar, bringing you the latest and greatest in excavating equipment.... perfect for burials.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what a kick!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lime King midcarded at WM. Hard to believe this guy was a WWE Champion.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Sheamus demoted to mid-carder.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its official.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan is official.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

W>C said:


> fuck yes :lmao




hello cole-miners...i hate twitter.. LOL


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not enough limes


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES! Bryan is going to win it at WM!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Sadly this is on track to become the worst Raw I have seen in a long, long while.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bryan/Sheamus at WM ?

probably won't get more than 10 mins but i'm lookin forward to it.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> AMERICA


FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

you know it's a weird day in the office when daniel bryan cuts a better promo than hhh.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CC91 said:


> http://twitter.com/MichaelCole


Dude is bi-polar.......no not bi-winning....seriously bi-polar. Haha. 
And why isn't he announcing! How does he have time to tweet.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheamus is fucking epicness.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How Ironic would it be if Sheamus loses his work Visa as US Champion and has to go back to Ireland?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wasn't Angle in that too?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wrestlemania rewind? Awesome we might see Triple H vs Undertaker again.

Oh.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

hmmm, i think their missing someone from that match


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Bryan gets the worst pop of any superstar ever.


What? Please tell me you are joking. Evan Bourne just got about half the pop that Bryan did.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So AmDrag has himself a match at Mania. Lets hope it goes better than that segment.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kurt Angle interference anyone?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Cole has a plan for Lawler ey.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Love Sheamus.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

It would be really awesome if for a "Wrestlemania Rewind" match, we saw Taker go one on one with Trip-... oops.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Is anyone else reading Cole's tweets :lmao


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

They should to a WrestleMania rewind match from WM 17... oh wait, Triple H has never faced Undertaker at WrestleMania before. /sarcasm


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

In a WrestleMania Rewind match it will be...Triple H vs. The Undertaker! Oh, shit, did I just say that out loud?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rey vs Orton should be good. Still hate what theyve done to Nexus hopefully Punk comes out and makes an impact


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I want moar Cole... less than a year ago I never thought I'd be saying that.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

"I am so a pop icon! Classic imitation of JR! I hope his ankle is ok! I felt real bad about busting it all up"


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Sheamus got the jobber entrance and the jobber referee lol


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Mr. Charisma is here.





Dobba said:


> Wrestlemania rewind? Awesome we might see Triple H vs Undertaker again.
> 
> Oh.


:lmao


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Bryan should have put more emphasis on "Wrestlemania". It should be pronounced "WRESTLLLEEMANIAA!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Mania triple threat rematch...that will only have two of the participants.
Alrighty then.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

A little late but it looks like we are are the road to BuryMania!!!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Wait til u see what I have in store for lawler tonight!!!! Another exclusive


Cole's gonna crush lawler


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

They going to show Rey Mysterio and Randy Orton fighting a blur figure when they show the recap vids of Wrestlemania 22.

Calling it.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

You'd think with fans complaining over every reference, buildup, pop etc you'd stop watching. Now that'd just be silly right?

Anyone ever have anything GOOD to say?


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

For those who care Jericho is up next on Dancing With the Stars.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I hope Alberto, Edge & Christian show up tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Not even Punk can get me excited for Mania. Meh.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Will anyone fill me in on what has happened so far? I saw the Cole Mine and Triple H coming out but had to go for a bit


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Super Orton!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

they should do a wrestlemania forward night.. in that way we might see a hhh/taker match


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would laugh my ass off if Sheamus Vs. Bryan didn't make the PPV and was the dark match at Wrestlemania. 

Remember it happened with the tag team belts a few years ago? JobberMania!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Orton has a magic foot. If he kicks you in the head you are magically transported to Tampa.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I wish Cole would go "hmm, someone is missing" during this mania rewind match


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Crespo4000 said:


> You'd think with fans complaining over every reference, buildup, pop etc you'd stop watching. Now that'd just be silly right?
> 
> Anyone ever have anything GOOD to say?


shut up


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

orton in street clothes!!!! holy shit


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

who the hell is this guy?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

glad nexus were buried, now we can get to the real Orton/Punk buildup


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Orton's arriving late.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

interview outside? cool!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who's that ass-clown?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> You'd think with fans complaining over every reference, buildup, pop etc you'd stop watching. Now that'd just be silly right?
> 
> Anyone ever have anything GOOD to say?


Michael Cole was good.

Which is sad when he's been the best part of the show so far.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Orton's got his own bus


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Is this an advert for buses?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That is one beady eyed mother fucker!

Watch out. Punk is probably banging your wife in one of the bunks, Randy!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Punk is going to destroy that Bus.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Y2J on dancing with stars next if anyone cares.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe Miz is gonna break out the bald cap again and wrestle as Kurt Angle tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this interview is pretty random


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Orton's family is going to get targeted by Punk...


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

What is this I don't even


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

CC91 said:


> http://twitter.com/MichaelCole


*Best second tweet ever..

"I hate twitter"*


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> You'd think with fans complaining over every reference, buildup, pop etc you'd stop watching. Now that'd just be silly right?
> 
> Anyone ever have anything GOOD to say?


Scott Stanford is on TV! WOOOHOOOO!!!

is that good?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep that bus will be coming into play tonight. That was really random.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pretty clear something's happening with the bus tonight.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh man I hope CM Punk destroys Orton's bus.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bme said:


> glad nexus were buried, now we can get to the real Orton/Punk buildup


enjoy your 2 weeks


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Orton wears clothes?

Since when, 2003?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

NOW SWITCH!! TO KRYPTONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LEX EXPRESS!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No Orton, tell us more about the tour bus please.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Orton talking about the bus lol, random shit


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Divas match perfect timing lets go watch jericho on dancing with the stars


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maryse, your weave has been on point. I appreciate it that you're finally listening.

Sincerely, Amber.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Where's Yoshi?!? Come on Yoshi get out there and go to Maryse.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

oh yeah... eve is champion. forgot about that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MARYSE

And I reckon Punk's gonna do something to the bus.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

CharlieSheen said:


> shut up


Because I'm not kicking up a hissy fit about a wrestling show? :no:

Just don't understand how some fans can be sooo fickle - that being said talking to Charlie Sheen I'm not sure what to expect


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I'm too in love with Maryse_


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maryse getting buried now fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

oh.my.God. Eve v. Maryse.. too good to be true


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

jobber entrance for Maryse


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

C'mon Randy, that bus is full of hookers, weed and used condoms in the toilet, not your family.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did anyone else catch the fan shouting "Get him a bodybag" after HHH Pedigreed Ted through the table. Nice Karate Kid ref


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Okay so Maryse is about to job... I also find it ironic the diva's match should line up with Y2J's debut on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Is this really the road to Wrestlemania????


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Divas match perfect timing lets go watch jericho on dancing with the stars


:lmao if that was Vince's idea


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Or tons family is getting kidnapped lol,, oh shit can't wait, this will be interesting


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Eve is the current Diva champ. Why is she not defending her title at Wrestlemania? Does anybody care?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a family man, I bring them on tour on my fabulous bus but I'm sick and twisted!


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd rather watch a divas match than an Orton interview


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

BAH GAWD!! THERE'S ORTON COMING DOWN IN A BUS!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NO... BODY... CARES ABOUT YOU HERE!

Maryse telling it like it is.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*sigh* Divas match.

Well for anyone who cares, Jericho is about to dance on DWTS. ABC channel.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

A Divas match without Justin King?

I'm done here.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

maryse is a whorest actress in wwe lol..

not that i mind.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Maryse is right. Nobody cares about Eve.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

YES! COLE SPEAKS THE TRUTH!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Bows to Cole*


Please continue!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN CAN WE GET THIS OVER PLEASE!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole is the man!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Cole is just awesome.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> I'm a family man, I bring them on tour on my fabulous bus but I'm sick and twisted!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Cole gets funnier each week


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole trolling Divas again. :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

EVE = BUTTERFACE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

cole buring the divas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Michael Cole's had enough.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

YOSHI WHERE ARE YOU!?! DRAGON KICK COLE'S FUCKING HEAD OFF!!


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy shit... Epic win from Cole!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes Cole, I agree!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Diva's are gonna interfere at Wrestlemania.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Diva's matches are just a platform for Cole to talk shit.. i love it


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

I love this Cole gimmick!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I can't believe they got buried again :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole just buried the divas division again


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wrap it up!


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Jesus Christ not again. If I were one of the Diva's I would literally slap the teeth out of Cole's mouth.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

creative team isn't even trying anymore


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole is beyond hilarious


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cole is awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is sad.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

GET THIS OVER WITH NOW!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This has been the worst.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Not gonna lie.

It's pretty said the WWE has resorted to having Cole insult womens' matches for heat.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cole does it again.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Is this a Piss Break Championship match or just an exhibition?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

michael cole is here... cole is here.. and he's really angry.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Not that long ago Orton was trying to destory Triple H's family and was so sadistic...now he's all about family?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, again Cole interupts the Divas match. You know that WWE doesn't care about the Divas division when....


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy shit again? If your gonna bury the Divas then just bury them! Get them off TV!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mercifully its over.

Cole needs to find that gong he had in NXT season 3.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

honestly i think all these cole diva interupts is setting up awesome kong's introduction after wrestlemania


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Save us Cole !


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Y2J coming up right now on DWTS...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

cole face turn, lol!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I hate wen Micheal Cole interrupts the diva's match, I mean I dislike these matches but dude...shut the fuck up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Diva's are gonna interfere at Wrestlemania.


:lmao

Edit 

:lmao at Eve.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Any news who Eve is sleeping with backstage?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

COLE IS A CUNT. His recycling of spots are taking the piss now.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

wtf eve stole the cross rhodes


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

lmao Eve wants some of Cole

she's sexy when she's all roweled up


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

shes hugging the security guard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole truly is the voice of the WWE Universe.

So after King/Cole it's going to be Eve/Cole. Sad that Cole is the hottest heel in WWE right now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

YOU WANT SOME OF THIS?


Cole is awesome.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU WANT SUMMA THIS EVE?!?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy jaw!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who would have thought at this point Eve Torres would have put more offense on Michael Cole than Jerry Lawler has.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That security guard will always be a few inches away from Eve after that encounter.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh God PLEASE kick his ass, Eve. I wouldn't be suprised if she could.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> wrap it up!


You'd have to with Maryse, hell, double bag it.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cole only gets the finest ladies. Not butterface bitches like Eve.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Troll strikes again.
Almost busting out of his Troll Hole!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll skip the diva's match and just look at the pics on wwe.com

Lawlz at Jericho doing the cha-cha.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jericho dancing....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ikarinokami said:


> honestly i think all these cole diva interupts is setting up awesome kong's introduction after wrestlemania


me too


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Those interruptions can only mean one thing

STING is returning


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You can't bury the Diva's division. It's impossible to re-kill the dead.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Eve will get involved in Cole vs Lawler yes?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole should just troll the entire show tbh


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole needs to work on his timing. He should have interrupted that match much, much earlier. Maybe during Eve's entrance.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> honestly i think all these cole diva interupts is setting up awesome kong's introduction after wrestlemania


I'd mark and :lmao


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

muck fiz.. why the fuck they're pushing this goof down to our throats.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so this is all leading to....

Cole: the divas suck...i could take out any female wrestler...blah blah...

*out comes AWesome kong*


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I think Cole is gonna get one of the worse ass whoopings ever at mania. He's gonna get his ass kicked by Lawler, Austin, and the Divas.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

wat happened? i was watching jerico


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ohh Crysis 2 advert bring on Friday


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Jericho on dancing with the stars right now, what the hell is he doing there when Wrestlemania is two fuckin weeks away.

my god.


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

Michael Cole is AWESOME!

that is all


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Crysis 2 ad looks good. All trailers do I suppose.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

for anyone who cares Jericho did a good job tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Castrol GTX needs a new commercial.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

hmmmm just got home...

Hoping for a good final hour of RAW!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> That Crysis 2 ad looks good. All trailers do I suppose.


Only if you have £3k to buy a computer good enough to run it in that detail.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

all in all... said:


> so this is all leading to....
> 
> Cole: the divas suck...i could take out any female wrestler...blah blah...
> 
> *out comes AWesome kong*


I would mark out like crazy. They haven't actually confirmed whether they have signed her or not though.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh Jericho I know you like to dabble with other hobbies and such but dancing? Really? REALLY!?!?! 

Also sounds like I didn't miss much of the Divas then. Nice cup of tea though.

Crysis 2 - another week, another shooter


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

chessarmy said:


> Jericho on dancing with the stars right now, what the hell is he doing there when Wrestlemania is two fuckin weeks away.
> 
> my god.


Having a life and being relavant around wwe w/o wwe.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

im waiting for Jericho to call the judges a butch of assclowns and hypocrites


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

19 out of 30....is that good???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel bad for those chicks, I really do.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

only good thing about the spanish streams are random latina chicks on commercials.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i think we all want jericho to do bad so he comes back sooner


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

God. I hate the whole everyone's shit until they turn heel schtick that everybody has on here. Cole was an annoying fuck when he was a face, and now he's turned heel and is being an annoying fuck, he's comedy gold.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Haha, did they seriously digitally edit Natalie Portman's ass to have more than a thong on in that commercial? Jesus Christ, America.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

killacamt said:


> 19 out of 30....is that good???


It's only the first week, they're being pretty nice about it.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

killacamt said:


> 19 out of 30....is that good???


Wendy Williams got a 14...so he did alright.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dudalizer said:


> I would mark out like crazy. They haven't actually confirmed whether they have signed her or not though.


She actually confirm it awhile ago, also she was backstage a month ago.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Jericho shoulda called them tapeworms for not getting a higher score lool


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The Corre!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Corre on Raw!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

tag team champs get the jobber entrance


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Corre!!! Please...a real team.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Corre. So Cole trolled Divas for no reason.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

chessarmy said:


> Jericho on dancing with the stars right now, what the hell is he doing there when Wrestlemania is two fuckin weeks away.
> 
> my god.



He's making 50k a week is what he's doing!


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Corre ..


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn we're getting alot of jobber entrances


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah the Corre! Let's get a tag team four corners match for the tag titles at Mania


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Diesel to save the show , please


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? They're tag team champions?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Corre have the ugliest shirts ever.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

MCote900 said:


> im waiting for Jericho to call the judges a butch of assclowns and hypocrites



This would be fucking great.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> God. I hate the whole everyone's shit until they turn heel schtick that everybody has on here. Cole was an annoying fuck when he was a face, and now he's turned heel and is being an annoying fuck, he's comedy gold.


Welcome to the IWC


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

not me, i hope he wins - he prolly wont but i think its hilarious and entertaining as hell to watch him on other shows doin his thing
although i cant wait for his return


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Corre>New Nexus easily.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Santinoooooo!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Koslov...no no no....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so they face santino and kozlov...


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Jobber entrances for everyone!!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

more of these lame ass matches? I'd rather watch another diva's match


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Here comes the bathrobe. Fear it.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Show, Kane, Santino & Kozlov vs. The Corre at WM27???


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

No reaction.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh boy, Koztino once again


*yawn*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Corre. Does anybody really care about them?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Unless we got some run-ins and they set up a match for Corre at WM this match is pointless


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

SP103 said:


> You can't bury the Diva's division. It's impossible to re-kill the dead.












Zombie's disagree.


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

if someone can pm me a stream that would be so much appreciated, cheers


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

More like The Snorre AMIRIGHT?!?


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Corre>New Nexus easily.


Well The New Nexus is only one person now


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm always saddened when the power of the cobra gets interrupted.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Cobra got more pop than HHH. Sad.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's time for The Ginger Snap!


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

You know when your Wrestlemania build is poor when the hot topic on a wrestling forum is Chris Jericho performing the Cha Cha Cha.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And I quote: "4 person tag match! Kane and Big Show with former champions Santino and Koslov."


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Slater! NAW MEAN! 

Tamina is there so maybe Wade or Jackson should stalk her...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Could someone explain to me Cole trolling the Divas last segment? It's the tag match right after that. What was the freaking point?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Corre>New Nexus easily.


That's not saying much. Both suck.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Galcyon said:


> Zombie's disagree.


I see what you did there...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> More like The Snorre AMIRIGHT?!?


:lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

how does Kozlov still have a job?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Scorpion Death Drop!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> More like The Snorre AMIRIGHT?!?


Hahahahaha....Classic


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

OMFG HE DIDNT HOLD HIS RIBS AFTERWARDS......until he won...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

squash squash squash yawn yawn yawn


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Please please keep Koslov off TV....


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Gabriel didn't hurt himself on the splash.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bigshow and kane to come out


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

when did Kane turn face?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Well its the Big pyro


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

For some reason, they can mix Big Show's theme with anything. Even Kane's pyro.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

sooooooo

kane is a face again.....


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Marking SO FUCKING HARD!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> Corre have the ugliest shirts ever.


Not really.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes! there they are!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That entrance is horrible.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And Kane randomly turns face again lawl


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kane and his true love that completes him


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Why not just punt them all onto the disabled list?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Kozlov has redefined charlie haas pop.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KANE SHOW FTW!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> when did Kane turn face?


When he found out that Big Show completes him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> kane and his true love that completes him


:lmao im still laughing at that line.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i wanna see a cobra to Show


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

perro said:


> sooooooo
> 
> kane is a face again.....




Kane and Big Show rotate the heel/face role every 2-3 months.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Why is Santino stuck with these clowns!?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

should chokeslame santino for shits and giggles


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Kane is not longer feuding with his brother? yeah ok.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many times a week does Kane change from face to heel then back again??


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Koslov looks injured.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Fat Otunga is putting Cena's mic on


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought that was otunga with Cena for a sec.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

god they need to bring back snitsky, add him to a stable with kane and show..."the Bald Bastards"


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Cena via satellite... oh the irony


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] and Big Show outpopping HHH


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

here comes the biannual kane face turn.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

HHH should just ask Kane how to beat Taker...

... cause, you know, he beat him like three straight times last year.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena via satelite? WTF?

Would be funny of The Rock was there live.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmaooooo look, cena via satellite oh the fuckin odds


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The fuck? Cena via satellite now? Way to bury his promos even further.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He's Mr. Bradstone, he's DUH CHAPERONE!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

yous suppose to be here every week!11!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Fat Otunga helping Cena get wired up?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love when Cena sells injuries by not being there, but never looks injured.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena's at home...well let me sit back and get ready for the hate


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Kane and Big Show rotate the heel/face role every 2-3 months.


They're like shitty mattresses. WWE keeps flipping them, hoping this time won't suck, but you always regret lying down with them.

...What?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I reckon Kane/Show will be the next WWE Tag Champs.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

WHOS READY FOR SOME FIELD TRIPPIN?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No WM match made? Lame


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Does this mean Cena brings it via satellite?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LolCena. He has to stay home so that he won't get attacked. TELL THAT TO DAVID OTUNGA.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So much for the "I Bring It Via Satellite" shirt not being hypocritical.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> Cena via satellite... oh the irony


haha, yeah, that struck me too... considering what he said to the rock a few weeks ago :shocked:


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

so they're building Smackdown! feuds on RAW lol, why don't they just put Christian in the World Title match tonight then?

Btw, whats up with this Kane/Big Show/Corre feud? We have 2 weeks until Wrestlemania and the match hasn't been made official yet.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LIVE VIA SATELITE


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Santino and Kozlov make sense as the partners I guess, if that's where they're going with it.

Interestingly it was Kofi and McIntyre last that were left off WM until very late (just thrown in MITB), kind of sums up their whole careers, WWE has no idea what to do with them, ever.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I missed the first half hour. Would someone be cool and tell what's happened?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hustle, Loyalty, Satellite!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> The fuck? Cena via satellite now? Way to bury his promos even further.




It doesn't take a lot of logic to figure out it's a parody of The Rock.  You know, kinda how The Rock parodied Cena last week.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"what is my mission?"

"someone set us up the bomb!"


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Cena appearing via satellite is obviously going to be a spoof of the Rock never showing up live.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> Cena via satelite? WTF?
> 
> Would be funny of The Rock was there live.


Next week.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena gonna give all the 10 year olds a pearl necklace via satellite.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking like the MITB match is all but out of Wrestlemania. 

Sad.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> Cena via satellite... oh the irony


Hey! That format is getting popular...last week's promo was one of the best of the year.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm expecting some kind of plan to retaliate to Rock...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Hustle, loyalty, respect... via satellite. :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I bet Cena is there, he is just making fun of Rock again.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I'll go out on a limb and say he's actually there...just fucking with Miz's head.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Question is what minority group will Cena go after now?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

btw, if punk does fuck-up that bus a bit later on,,i might mark-out a lil bit..just a heads-up


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

what a shitacular Raw so far.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I missed the first half hour. Would someone be cool and tell what's happened?


Cole cut a promo dressed as JR, Triple H cut a promo and then buried Ted DiBiase ala what he did to Sheamus


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

if ya smell what the rock is cokking


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Does that mean Rock on RAW two weeks in a row? Wow hell froze over.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

there won't be any satellite segments tonight.. cena will explain next week that they couldn't see him.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Question is what minority group will Cena go after now?


TNA viewers?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Hey! That format is getting popular...last week's promo was one of the best of the year.


haha, lets see if cena can keep up the trend


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Great One next weeks = ratings


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Best production team in da biz


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

R.I.P one-on-one promos.

LONG LIVE WEEKLY EXCHANGES OF DIALOGUE VIA SOCIAL NETWORKING SITES AND/OR SATELLITE TELEVISION.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bald Miz is still for the lulz.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Just saw a commercial for WrestleMania Revenge tour in Birmingham, Alabama. Only two advertised matches are Edge (C) vs. Del Rio and Big Show vs. Barrett (falls count anywhere, I think).


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh hey, it's what happened last week. I love when Raw does this!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I still lol at Miz as The Rock from last week.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

HAHAA MIZ FACIAL EXPRESSIONS GIF THAT SHIT


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

John Cena: Hustle, Loyalty, and Hypocrisy


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I find it ironic Cena's doing an interview on Via Satellite.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

jjapples said:


> Yeah I'll go out on a limb and say he's actually there...just fucking with Miz's head.


Either that or his living room looks like a cheap backstage area.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..so the 'winning people over by the Miz beatdown" was actually ADR and Clay...fair enough


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

must be nice to get millions for 3 live appearances


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounded like they were using Vance Archer's entrance song for a moment then.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I missed the first half hour. Would someone be cool and tell what's happened?


- Cole came out dressed as JR
- HHH cut a promo, after DiBiase jr came out and they started fighting. HHH pedigreed em through the announcers table.
- Sheamus quickly beat Bourne, Bryan came out and challenge Sheamus for WM and got a bro kick.
- Eve/Maryse, i didn't watch it but heard that Cole buried them again.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

You Want Some? Come Get Some.....Via Satellite

We need Rock to come into Cena's house and lay the smackdown on his fruity pebble candy ass


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I missed the first half hour. Would someone be cool and tell what's happened?


Cole came out dressed as JR

HHH cut a recycled and awkward promo, and beat up Ted the jobber

Sheamus beat Bourne... Daniel Bryan came out to ask for a rematch at Wrestlemania 

Orton promo about his family being with him on his bus

Divas match... Cole interrupted this again

Thats all I remember right now


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

finalnight said:


> must be nice to get millions for 3 live appearances



Isn't it?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The JPH said:


> R.I.P one-on-one promos.
> 
> LONG LIVE WEEKLY EXCHANGES OF DIALOGUE VIA SOCIAL NETWORKING SITES AND/OR SATELLITE TELEVISION.


Was always going to happen.

Fookin facebook / twitter / whatever is popular.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

IT'S NEVER TIME FOR THAT.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Cena is selling the beatdown? ok then.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Serious Cena is serious.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

He's so obviously in the arena.

Cena dresses that way at home too?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

you cant sing rap music cena


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

miz looks like the draft version of hollow man


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> He's so obviously in the arena.


lol. I was thinking the same thing. No one's house looks like that.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crowd is DEAD for Cena


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

God, this 'putting over' feels sad and hollow. John sucks athyping heels.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

They couldn't even set up a convincing house in the arena.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

The internet is the worst thing that ever happened to wrestling..


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

emotional Cena....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena sucks chants O_O


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena sucks chants.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena loves being in WWE arenas so much he did his house up to look like the backstage of one. That's undying loyalty and commitment right there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Serious Cena is just as crap as comedy Cena.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena Sucks!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

CENA SUCKS


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> So Cena is selling the beatdown? ok then.


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena Sucks chants.

ECW fans don't die. Or shower.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

it looks like edges home via satellite


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Miz has to win at WM


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

'Cena Sucks' chants.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a terrible stage setup for a "house".


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Cena dresses that way at home too?


You would think as much money as he makes that he could afford more than 1 outfit.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for waking me up Cole.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HUGE boos for Cena and CENA SUCKS chants....another W for the ROCK!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes! More commercials. Get off my screen Cole.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena is so obviously there.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

my god another damn commercial break


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I hope Cole brings out The Kat next.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Another bloody advert!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Sena Cucks


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

boring promos from HHH and cena


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

4thand1 said:


> The internet is the worst thing that ever happened to wrestling..


True.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Like Miz said on twitter he wouldn't be at the show? Yet turned up. Right

Woo more Cole - even Josh Mathews could beat up Cole :lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena sucks chants are getting stale.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Worst Raw episode for ages so far.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Its stuff like this which makes me wonder why is won the title so many times. Fucking guy is boring as fuck.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm gonna call it and say that WWE has brought back The Kat for 1 night only.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena's home is set up the same way as the dressing rooms on RAW...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Brian Christopher AND Scotty 2 Hotty.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cena pwned by Cole.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Hope Miz references his previous 09 fued with Cena in his segment, the build up has been good but it needs something extra.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Someone put this RAW down and end our misery... we're just doing slightly better than Victory Road at this point.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena is there.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> You would think as much money as he makes that he could afford more than 1 outfit.


its in his contract - all the free t-shirts and hats he wants


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

So Rey vs. Orton will end when Punk threatens to destroy Orton's tour bus?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Another trash week on the road to WM


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Honky Tonk....Jimmy Hart


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Nexus One said:


> HUGE boos for Cena and CENA SUCKS chants....another W for the ROCK!


That was a win for Miz, too. Just wait till Cena attacks Miz later. The crowd reaction will be mixed. Maybe they´ll pull a double turn at Mania.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Was the Cena promo really live, or was it taped like The Rock's?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ElTerrible said:


> Either that or his living room looks like a cheap backstage area.


Haha...no accounting for taste!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole to bring out a parade of ex wives and Jerry Springer to referee.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

X-Static said:


> I'm gonna call it and say that WWE has brought back The Kat for 1 night only.


If Ernest the Cat Miller comes out tonight, I'll video tape MYSELF break dancing to his music.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll mark if it's The Kat


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Miz has to win at WM


because you would cry big tears on your pillow if he didn't


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> That was a win for Miz, too. Just wait till Cena attacks Miz later. The crowd reaction will be mixed. Maybe they´ll pull a double turn at Mania.


I PROMISE you Atlanta will be cheering for the Miz against Cena


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

You guys seriously crack me up lmao, loving some of these posts


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

I love this whole thing where king and cole cant hit each other untill their match. reminds me of the zero tollerance stipulation they used to do which made some feuds more personal and hate filled


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> That was a win for Miz, too. Just wait till Cena attacks Miz later. The crowd reaction will be mixed. Maybe they´ll pull a double turn at Mania.


my boner would be large, but the fans would probably give Cena a face reaction if he turned heel. It's a lose lose at this point for Vince, the fans will be split on Cena either way


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe I'm just in the wrong frame of mind tonight, but every last bit of this episode has felt incredibly stale. BLAND PROMO - 2 minute match - BLAND PROMO - 2 minute match - BLAND PROMO.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's the title of this episode of Raw? Bored to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Randy Johnson in a hair care commercial is hilarious.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

good show so far.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SWAGGAH


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The return of Andy Kaufman next.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

And another jobber with the jobber entrance. That's what, 4 jobber entrances already?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole soaring eagle


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole should just stop announcing and become a manager.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

THE ALL AMERICAN AMERICAN AMERICAN AMERICAN AMERICAN


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Yaaaaaaay Swaggster!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice fauxhawk, Swagger.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

More league of their own adverts. Arg James Corden overload. 

SHWAGGERRRR


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a SWAGGIE, tastes like heaven!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

speaking of The Cat, does anyone remember her flashing her boobs on WWE live PPV???


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mister Hands said:


> Maybe I'm just in the wrong frame of mind tonight, but every last bit of this episode has felt incredibly stale. BLAND PROMO - 2 minute match - BLAND PROMO - 2 minute match - BLAND PROMO.


nah, you're right.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait a minute....Jack Swagger is going to train Cole at Wrestlemania???? What are you doing now???


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> good show so far.


sarcasm??

more of last week? FUCK this is awful


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I really hope it's the kat.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

2 Sexay!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brian Christopher looked like a meth-addicted Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cole should just stop announcing and become a manager.


after WM, how can he go back to sitting beside lawler as if nothing happended? i would welcome the return of loud-mouthed heel managers


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sufferin' succotash it's Swagger!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Maybe I'm just in the wrong frame of mind tonight, but every last bit of this episode has felt incredibly stale. BLAND PROMO - 2 minute match - BLAND PROMO - 2 minute match - BLAND PROMO.


Yeah, last week felt like it was the beginning of road to wrestlemania finally. 
But tonight feels just as uninspired as the other weeks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YER JUST GUNNA SIT THERE ARENTCHA DADDY!?!?!?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ken Anderson!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is Lawler's son the same fat-ass from Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i miss snooki


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is Kat there? hmmm


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't get how anybody could hate Cole. They must be scared in case he threatens them with the An-Cole lock, then he does a soaring eagle over your beat ass body.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

I want to hear Justin King's opinions on King.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Brian Christopher looks like a fat Scotty 2 Hotty!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Brian Christopher lookin' like singer from Rascal Flatts


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

bme said:


> nah, you're right.


I blame triple h's repeat promo, it takes alot for me to get annoyed at WWE but the Taker Triple H build is really pissing me off.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If there's not Kat. There is no point.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Here we go.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cole should just stop announcing and become a manager.


This idea is beyond brilliant


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

This is going to go too far; just stop now..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wtf is this shit? its so...bland.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what is this?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, photos from the 19th century!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Greatest...troll...ever.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok...we hate Cole ..enough already..taking about this dead parents..don't help anybody


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cole is priceless.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dobba said:


> I want to hear Justin King's opinions on King.


He's busy showing the Diva's why once you go Black you never go back.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey, Jerry. Ur dad looks like a midget.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Who's fucking idea is this shit!?!? Seriously! Who thought this was going to be compelling television!?!?

This is how they prepare for Mania in 2011? Woof...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Midget? Now the Little People will be coming after the WWE.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

First Cole trolls Jerrys mother, then son and now father? Damn son....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

King does a great job of looking grim and worthy of sympathy.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Please can sum1 tell what time RAW started? I fear I may have missed an hour?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Midgets Against Midget Violence?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Midget? Now the Little People will be coming after the WWE.


Hornswoggle LEAD THE UPRISING!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, Swagger telling Lawler to THTAY THITTIN'!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cole with the grey sides says "I have the experience to be a douche but can still do it". Just for Cole.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

It's the WWE all over! They may well drop us an awesome bombshell, it's always something to cling to, right? 

As for this segment meh don't care let King put him in place just once. Mentioning dead family members / druggy sons, tut tut PG fun

Josh you were on Tough Enough! Get him


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I noticed the "WHAT!?!?" chance seem to be fading away these days. Good to see.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Atleast the crowd isn't completely quiet


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RUN COLE!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol Jerry must have forgot Swagger was standing there right in front of him.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Next week on Monday Night RAW: Michael Cole exhumates Jerry Lawler's mother for a live sex pre-celebration.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

FUCK HIM UP SWAGGER


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I TOLD YOU NOT TO MOVE!!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Swagger take down!!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The announce table rebuilt itself!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AnCole Lock time please!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

KING'S FACE AGAINST THE COLE MINE. LMAO!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was hella stiff


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow...this is so personal.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's a bit much.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"I TOLD YOU NOT MOVE! YEAH!"


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

YES!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! THAT WAS AMAZING!!!! SOMEONE GIF THAT!!!


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

A 60-year old man just had the upperhand against another (ex)-Champ.

Can we please ... fuck it


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

charlie cole #Winning


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did he just say that his mom was a loser? The fuck?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Lawler really must have no friends in the business to be constantly beat down without any support.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So we get no surprise?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cole's some character.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"Come on Lawler! Tap out like the loser you are!"


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

"Tap out like the loser you are"


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

ANCOLE LOCK!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

BWO shirt in the front row


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I almost feel bad for Lawler, but then I remember he's not entertaining


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ya know, they could have done all this without the family album part of the segment - that didnt add ANYTHING at all


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Soooo.... Lawler is winning at Mania right?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

TAP OUT TAP OUT TAP OUT TAP OUT TAP OUT


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> King does a great job of looking grim and worthy of sympathy.


I think it's just the botox


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I think Cole wants Lawler to tap out.


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> "Come on Lawler! Tap out like the loser you are!"


"Tap out. Tap out. Tap out. Tap out. Tap out. Tap out. Tap out. Tap out. Come on, Lawler, Tap out. Tap out. Tap out."


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Compared to Michael Cole, Charlie Sheen is losing.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TAP OUT X OVER 9000!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

GreenBax said:


> Soooo.... Lawler is winning at Mania right?




Put all of your points on that proposition.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cole gets the hour point over Cena. HAHAHAHAHA. Fucking horrible. The fans must of felt sick to their stomachs when the Rock for Next Week image blowed up.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What time did RAW start? any1??????


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So no one in the locker room wants to help him out? OK WWE Creative. Good one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ZeGermanz said:


> Lawler really must have no friends in the business to be constantly beat down without any support.


Well they probably don't even think that it's Lawler when he's looking like Jermaine Jackson more and more every day.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Name another WrestleMania match getting this type of buildup?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Where's Austin, or somebody helping him out? :/


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Swagger's music really is terrific.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Michael Cole didn't even break a sweat, he's in better shape than half the roster!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Ex Champ Swagger getting uppercut by Lawler then celebrating with Cole 

He aspires to be soo soo much does our all American American friend. 

WWE All Stars demo tomorrow omg omg omg must try to care more


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

did josh mathews just miss a spot? lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Micheal Cole pointing at the WM sign is like "Hey Swagger, remember how bad you fucked up last year at WM and now you're jobbing as my trainer?"


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Michael Cole is like a FUCKING BROKEN RECORD!!!!! STOP WITH THE REPEATING OF YOUR WORDS COUNTLESS FUCKING TIMES.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

yet another amazing Cole/King angle


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Christ the iMPACT Zone gets better fan reactions than WWE shows.

fpalm

Though, this issue of WWE Mag actually looks good.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Michael Cole didn't even break a sweat, he's in better shape than half the roster!


lmaooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

So were those two security guys hired by Cole? If not, why didnt they try and stop that?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Swagger's music really is terrific.


It's a Rage Against the Machine parody and I still like it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What time did RAW start? any1??????


1am in the UK bro.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Michael Cole is like a FUCKING BROKEN RECORD!!!!! STOP WITH THE REPEATING OF YOUR WORDS COUNTLESS FUCKING TIMES.


It's called getting heat. I see it's working.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and some of you braaing like sheep...oh Cole..your my hero..


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

BAH GAWD ITS HBK


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

A WWE magazine FINALLY worth buying...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Michael Cole is like a FUCKING BROKEN RECORD!!!!! STOP WITH THE REPEATING OF YOUR WORDS COUNTLESS FUCKING TIMES.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I could live with watching Lawler beat up every week


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooh a Dwayne Johnson advert.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I would mark out to an Austin heel turn at WM.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> 1am in the UK bro.


Damm. I missed 1 hour.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What time did RAW start? any1??????


9:00


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well one good thing came out of that: Lawler's off commentary for the night.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

This build to Wrestlemania has sucked ass sorry to say.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Breaking News: US and allies declare a "No Fly Zone" over the Colemine.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Derek said:


> It's called getting heat. I see it's working.


No, not AT all. There's a difference between heat, and me just wanting him to go away. People need to learn that.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Damm. I missed 1 hour.


To say you've missed nothing would be an understatement.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> This build to Wrestlemania has sucked ass sorry to say.


This.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> This build to Wrestlemania has sucked ass sorry to say.


Who are you apologizing to? Everyone agrees


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is the quality of Wrestlemania build up inversely proportionate to how good the music is? Best theme in a really, really long time. Frankly if that's the case, I wish they'd go back to the crappy songs and better feuds for the show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep.....STILL don't like that song!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dobba said:


> To say you've missed nothing would be an understatement.


Yep. Im getting that same feeling from what Ive seen so far.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn, that just reminded me of how awesome WM 26 was.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> No, not AT all. There's a difference between heat, and me just wanting him to go away. People need to learn that.


Just because Cole is winning, and you don't realise that. People need to learn that what they want, doesn't mean they should get it.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

A Troll's Remorse


by Michael Cole


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can't believe Jerry Lawler keeps pushing Cole's buttons!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Breaking News: US and allies declare a "No Fly Zone" over the Colemine.


Well King is Gadaffi in this situation, he's been around a very long time and about to leave his position after Cole dropped an Ancole bomb on him.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Advertising Cole's twitter on the front of the Cole Mine lmao

Ugh Snooki...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Breaking News: US and allies declare a "No Fly Zone" over the Colemine.




:lmao

cole = gaddaffi


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Good god he is a fucking bastard with a Capital F & B. Rat Bastard.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I really hate Snooki.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone please shoot her.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Look , we're in the media. Look! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK!''


----------



## cmaldon2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Raw, as usual, is garbage. Michael Cole is the worst commentator I have ever heard. Why do they insist on keeping him on the air? He doesn't know any of the moves and his angle with Lawler is awful. With a skilled commentator like Joey Styles on the payroll, why is this buffoon allowed?
What happened to good wrestling? Who cares about Snooki? The organization is headed down an awful path


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Snookimania... oh man I thought i would endure this RAW without having to be reminded of that


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Do we really need to see this shit again? Isn't it enough she's going to troll (literally) WrestleMania?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Damm. I missed 1 hour.


Yup clocks went back an hour in the US last week so we have been getting it at 1am instead of 2am. Should be back to 2am next week anyway.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol at Mania this year. Holy fuck.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

But but...I had to watch this ugly Snoopy girl last week.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

MOAR flashbacks? FUCK off already


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'm upset they aren't showing her getting punched in the face.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh great a Hornswoggle promo. 

Oh wait Snooki. Whatever.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Snooki getting a load of coverage 

Fat midget. She's probably _really _dirty though. Oh and that music they are using for her entrance is fookin' shit. Like utterly


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> A Troll's Remorse
> 
> 
> by Michael Cole


he sounded a bit like an abusive husband for a second


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

enough of Snooki


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GET CRAZY, GET WILD, LET'S PARTY, GET LOUD. IF YOU WANNA HAVE FUN AND DO SOMETHIN!

Best creative genius since Mozart wrote that song.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah. I cannot believe I watch this. Really, oh my god. Fuck my life.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Look Trish is back at SnookiMania. :no:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Trish Stratus came back for this Snooki bullshit. Good. LORD.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

sn(.)(.)ki


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Raw has more flashbacks than an fecking episode of Lost.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> Just because Cole is winning, and you don't realise that. People need to learn that what they want, doesn't mean they should get it.


I don't expect to get it. I can get angry about it though.


AND THIS SNOOKY FUCKING MUSIC SUCKS! She has a rank ass too. Ugly bitch.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

They seriously pass this shit off as news in the US?

Wow....


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

You're not even a girl Morrison.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yup clocks went back an hour in the US last week so we have been getting it at 1am instead of 2am. Should be back to 2am next week anyway.


Damn, it's been nice having it at 1


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

CharlieSheen said:


> Who are you apologizing to? Everyone agrees


I guess I am the one who is out of touch with what WWE should be.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

more Snooki...time to start drinking.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Dammit I need a break from this. Going to RAW on the 25th. That will be the last show i watch.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

4"9 Snookimania BROTHER!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so pathetic, especially when WWE will last longer than Jersey Shore and her 15 minutes are almost up. :lmao
I love the show but come on now.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

CharlieSheen said:


> MOAR flashbacks? FUCK off already


Lmaooooooooo. I love the Official Raw Discussion


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow.....I'm just speechless.......:no:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well WWE got what they wanted. Not that it's going to be any good.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Yeah. I cannot believe I watch this. Really, oh my god. Fuck my life.


Stop??


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

.....and now you know why celebrities compete at WM.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Trish Stratus came back for this Snooki bullshit. Good. LORD.


She probably came back more for the Tough Enough payday.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DOLPH!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dolph!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Did we seriously just have a WWE Video pakcage dedicated to Snooky.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

LAYLA! LAYLA! LAYLA!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

epic gum chomp from Ziggler


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

laylaaaaaaaaaaaaa sweet


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Huge reaction for Dolph Ziggler. The crowd went nuts!


lol?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Ziggler = Billy Gun Comparison has Come full circle


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

hai, Trish


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Trish Stratus is an afterthought? The fucking fuck?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Well, Vince got what he wanted: for the WWE to be spoken about in the media

"SNOOKI IS ON WWE, yeah yeah..."

Anyways, time for Dolph to save this...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Like Snooki sells more wrestling PPV´s than a Trish return vs. Gail KIm vs. Awesome Kong match would.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

calm down Cole


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Marked for Jomo and Stratus in slow mo


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Trish is too skinny now


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

SWEET JESUS TRISH

splooge


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Three beautiful girls in the ring!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Michael Troll is a waste of Oxygen


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dolph vs you're not even a girl morrison


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This was the first variation of the Lou Thesz press from last week, it will be her Wrestlemania finisher the Smoosh Smoosh.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damn, trishy


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW Trish Stratus!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ROFL JERSEY SHORE PLUG HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol good to see trish is still making fun of the other divas


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Doesn't seem right seeing Trish in the ring again.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

John Morrison / Trish Stratus porno - I'd download it. 

This has the making of a good match (Not at Mania though)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole watches Jersey Shore. He just lost winning points.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

MORRISON BETTER WIN.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm really enjoying these Trish appearances.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> Trish is too skinny now


Yep. I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WWE hyping Jersey Shore now?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Rmx820 said:


> ROFL JERSEY SHORE PLUG HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Sad:no::cussin:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lmao when this WM has record buyrates because of SNOOKI


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*LAYLA!!!*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

How the fuck is Jersey Shore popular? Jesus fucking Christ above! HOW?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And Trish Stratus is an afterthought? The fucking fuck?


Apparently Snooki is more important than someone who has actually contributed something of value to the business.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gwilt said:


> Trish is too skinny now


No.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Layla looks so beautiful


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Trish Whale Tail please.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Well, Vince got what he wanted: for the WWE to be spoken about in the media
> 
> "SNOOKI IS ON WWE, yeah yeah..."
> 
> Anyways, time for Dolph to save this...


I´m sure all the people that watch lifestyle and morning TV shows will run to purchase Wrestlemania to see some reality TV slut roll around and fight. Didn´t she have fights on Jesery shore, so why would I pay 50 dollars now.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Are they wwe that desperate that they need to plug jersey shore? Dam. Whats next? A guest appearence from Homer Simpson?? SMH


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> Apparently Snooki is more important than someone who has actually contributed something of value to the business.


Welcome to the WWE.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

fuck dude...i WAS really liking this match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

"That bitch has thunder thighs." - My dad on Snooki


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

intergender hmmm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

what, why?......ah whatever....


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i hope layla has not forgotten dolph called her a loser the other week


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

nice reaction for morrison.. clearly he's over enough.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vickie is the ONLY one that gets a reaction. Nobody gives a fuck about Trish, and who can blame them? They have given us NO reason to care about her.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

trish seems like a regular now with how much they have been using her


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

My god, Layla.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Christ that was like watching a live birth for a second there.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wait a minute, isn't that what the Wrestlemania match is, plus Snooki? And is Trish officially back in the WWE as a diva competitor?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Dolph, "She's very heavy." LOL!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Are they wwe that desperate that they need to plug jersey shore? Dam. Whats next? A guest appearence from Homer Simpson?? SMH


Homer Simpson >> All Members of Jersey Shore


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Well the potential good match goes out the window 

And another advert


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

all in all... said:


> lmao when this WM has record buyrates because of SNOOKI


Because most kids today have no value when it comes to entertainment there sheep.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

DAMN!! That was a nice shot of Layla's ass.

Trish in action? Hopefully it won't be a joke match like last week. -.-

I want Stratusfaction!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Your Highness is going to be pretty good methinks


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was unable to get home in time for RAW and missed the first 30 minutes. I'm regretting that less and less the more I see of tonight's show.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> fuck dude...i WAS really liking this match.


You want an entertaining match between Dolph and Morrison?? Too bad, WWE will ruin that too.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

trish should low blow vickie


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Because most kids today have no value when it comes to entertainment there sheep.


As opposed to kids in the late 90s who chose quality media such as Limp Bizkit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This Raw has been the worst of the year by far. Its so bad John Cena phoned it in via Satellite.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

God...its uh, its me again...I'm not rushing you or anything but I'm still waiting on that opportunity to have Layla as my own. I know you're very busy but I just wanted it to be known that I'm patiently waiting...Amen


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

radiatedrich said:


> As opposed to kids in the late 90s who chose quality media such as Limp Bizkit.


+1 for YOU sir.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

they could be using this time to announce that Christian is part of the World Title match, but ok.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Crespo4000 said:


> Well the potential good match goes out the window
> 
> And another advert


Yea, and they also ruined a potentially awesome Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> As opposed to kids in the late 90s who chose quality media such as Limp Bizkit.


More like kids from the early 90s who chose Power Rangers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Total Package said:


> More like kids from the early 90s who chose Power Rangers.


Red Ranger owned.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> DAMN!! That was a nice shot of Layla's ass.


Any shot of Layla's ass is a nice shot! :yum:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> More like kids from the early 90s who chose Power Rangers.


Power Ranger *ARE* fucking awesome... Kimberly.... dat ass.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

BarryBeefington said:


> Yea, and they also ruined a potentially awesome Wrestlemania match.


u act like we haven't seen Morrison/Ziggler 1000 times already


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I thought Trish Stratus retired in 2006. I guess along with Ric Flair they broke their retirement promises.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I just want to say, I am a huge fan of Trish as a brunette.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

dream match in progress


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Layla vs. Trish.

Somehow it goes differently in my dreams.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS. IS. PRETTY. MUCH. THE. WRESTLEMANIA. MATCH! WHY!
ugh......at least Layla is looking amazing as always.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Layla's right up there with Dolph as one of the most fantastic sellers in the company.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Layla


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Layla vs. Trish.
> 
> Somehow it goes differently in my dreams.


I bet it goes the same way in my dream as yours...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Power Ranger *ARE* fucking awesome... Kimberly.... dat ass.


(Y)


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If I had to make a wrestling porno it would be Trish and Layla


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> As opposed to kids in the late 90s who chose quality media such as Limp Bizkit.


Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog Flavored Water...beautiful music. I am being sarcastic.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn Layla looks hot getting slapped like that. Just a bit lower next time Trish. Smack those tits.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Power Ranger *ARE* fucking awesome... Kimberly.... dat ass.


yessir.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

radiatedrich said:


> As opposed to kids in the late 90s who chose quality media such as Limp Bizkit.


I would take Limp Bizkit over Jersey Shore any day of the week. As bad as they were they at least had one or two good songs. What is Jersey Shore? a show that is all about getting drunk and acting like narcissistic assholes.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Its odd seeing an actual Diva that can wrestle for a change.

I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is the first divas match ive watched in years without going to the toilet. Dam you wrestlingforum. lol


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Are they wwe that desperate that they need to plug jersey shore? Dam. Whats next? A guest appearence from Homer Simpson?? SMH


Homer Simpson got more charisma and personality then the entire Jersey Shore and 85% of the WWE current roster.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

layla is knackered


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> THIS. IS. PRETTY. MUCH. THE. WRESTLEMANIA. MATCH! WHY!
> ugh......at least Layla is looking amazing as always.


THIS MATCH IS NOTHING WITHOUT SNOOKIE

TRISH PLUMBER CRACK HOLY SHIT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So I guess Trish is just another chick on the roster now?


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

"Michael Cole and Jack Swagger are pissing me off...im gonna call the match down the middle, but, im gonna take some Whoop Ass to Mania!!!" Stone Cold on Twitter a few mins. ago.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> If I had to make a wrestling porno it would be Trish and Layla


Mine would be Stacey Keibler teaching Layla the 'ass wiggle'. Once she perfects it, they fuck. I'm deffo an ass-man


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Are they wiping the womens title existents?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

vickie should use the earthquake splash as a finisher


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Trish's pants really want off.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

thong!! thong!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Amber B said:


> So I guess Trish is just another chick on the roster now?


difference is she is a woman on the roster that can actually wrestle


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The King of Blaze said:


> Homer Simpson got more charisma and personality then the entire Jersey Shore and 85% of the WWE current roster.


Please are we not forgetting the fact that Homer Simpson is a.....................CARTOON CHARACTER! SMH


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Notice the lack of posts during this match? Half the IWC are busy fapping to Trish and Layla getting physical.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TRISH WHALE TAIL. I GOT MY WISH!! Never let me down do you Trish


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn @ the fall trish took


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Vickie just pinned Morrison

LMAO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao OK match was worth it for that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vickie Guerrero pinned John Morrison clean!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao

Oh John.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

layla is so good when she's bad.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

every minute is ziggler/morrison is simply awesome...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao at Vickie pinning Morrison. Damn...


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Anything involving JoMo or Vicky is an instant mute for me_


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

TRISH THONG!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

From number one contender to being pinned by Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Zomg thong!!!! No more PG!!!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

the cougar pin. lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Vickie pins Morrison.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MATCH OF THE NIGHT


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Roar! WTF was that Vickie?! LOL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That is the best botch in some time.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

MLoLorrison


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Inadvertently bury Morrison......%&*DAMN these people.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> God...its uh, its me again...I'm not rushing you or anything but I'm still waiting on that opportunity to have Layla as my own. I know you're very busy but I just wanted it to be known that I'm patiently waiting...Amen


lol you'll be waiting for a while.....














I'm getting her first


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. Morrisons push is buried by Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

BURIEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

thoroughly enjoyed that match


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> From number one contender to being pinned by Vickie Guerrero.


The Rise and Rise of Morrison


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Poor JoMo 

Wtf is this shit. I take it back, I tried being optimistic about this RAW but jeez. 

Might have to look elsewhere to watch actual weekly wrestling instead of 2 minute dabbles of crap buildup.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah ah ah Morissowned.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure what has gotten buried the most tonight: John Morrison, Ted DiBiase, or WWE still desperate to sell The Chaperone as a good movie.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Morrison jobs, and you know Snooki is gonna get the pin at wrestlemania...sigh


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Chaperone is to movies what Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog Flavored Water is to music.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

will miz introduce a new title belt or something?????????????????


trishs thong - shades of 10 years ago lol


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

Total Package said:


>


KIMBERLY!!!!!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so men and women cant fight each other but they can pin each other?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

the LayCool, Vickie, Dolph partnership is gold. I'm a fan.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow Vickie actually pinner JoMo. Some well-known member here just had an orgasm :lmao.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

perro said:


> The Ziggler = Billy Gun Comparison has Come full circle


Does that mean Vicky is a Road Dogg?


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

perro said:


> u act like we haven't seen Morrison/Ziggler 1000 times already


It does not change the fact that they work well together. I would rather see another match between them, and not have to see snooki wrestle. I am sure she is not going to get a lot of ring time, but still. 

Also I understand that it is a good move for WWE from a business stand point; I just do not care for it personally.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm guessing they're changing the WWE Belt to something else?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Total Package said:


>


I don't know why I thought if I tried it a few more times it would let me give +rep, but needless to say it didn't work.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RAW is not the same without David Outunga.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Morrison and Vickie... which one's supposed to be the woman?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

i cant believe they made it a intergender match at mania THEN had the match 2 weeks before mania (basically) THEN vickie pinned morrison clean...WTF WWE WTF


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> TRISH WHALE TAIL. I GOT MY WISH!! Never let me down do you Trish


I don't know why, but I find "whale tail" to be strangely hilarious.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I GET IT NOW!

It's Vince Russo Appreciation night on Raw!

Terrible matches, botched endings, horrible promo's and a crowd full of people asking for their money back.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Please are we not forgetting the fact that Homer Simpson is a.....................CARTOON CHARACTER! SMH


That didn't stop characters like chucky to appear on a wrestling show lol


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Do they even care about Morrison anymore. Its such a shame cause Morrsion is so talented.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> so men and women cant fight each other but they can pin each other?


no they can fight each other in an intergender match, Cole fucked up


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

trish thong + morrison jobbing to vickie guerrero = greatest raw ever


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Why do they keep showing the Jenson Button and League of their own adverts?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


>


I wish I was Tommy  That's how he became the White Ranger, he hooked up with Kimberly, and suddenly he went from all green to covered in white. It didn't occur to me that he may have jizzed in his pants back in the day.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Horrible Raw.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The cougar claw while in the pin was trolltastic.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I thought that Kimberley picture was a younger Mickie James for a second.

Carry on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Total Package said:


>


I splooged!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The Chaperone is to movies what Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog Flavored Water is to music.


Hey, we got one of the best goddamn buildup videos ever when they used My Way for Rock/Austin, so not EVERYTHING about that album is bad.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> I wish I was Tommy  That's how he became the White Ranger, he hooked up with Kimberly, and suddenly he went from all green to covered in white. It didn't occur to me that he may have jizzed in his pants back in the day.


It still makes me laugh when I think about how the irony of the yellow ranger being asian and the black ranger being black never occurred to me when I was a kid.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chinga tu madre!ITS SIN CARA!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Sin Cara what have you got yourself into


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam U Vinny Mac for taking away every single credibilty that Morrsion had.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

sin cara awesomeness continues


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Another EPIC Sin Cara promo.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Can Sin Cara really jump from the floor over the top rope?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hmmmm will Sin cara be able to see through his eye holes even


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one is talking about it.
Stop.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it, wouldnt they introduce a new belt AFTER WM?? cuz if its the 'Miz' belt that would mean hes sure to win at mania


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Crespo4000 said:


> Sin Cara what have you got yourself into


haha, sadly I agree wholeheartedly, shit just got real


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Morrison Buried.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DOUBLE A!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

They are hyping up Sin Cara as a REALLY big deal. I'm happy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ENFORCE IT


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ARN ANDERSON


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

SERIOUSLY??? SERIOUSLY WWE WTF IS THIS SHIT


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

why they showing sin cara promos? this is north america not mexico


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

What a shockingly awful promo this is.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This feud could have easily been full of epic win. 
But somehow they've made it pointless and boring.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

It might not be a great match but I like how they are trying hype the match up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No one cares about this match, no matter how hard you try.

Funny seeing everyone have to talk this up like it's something epic.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I love the look that Taker had on his face when Trips came in the ring like 'What the FUCK are you doin here???' Classic


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Hey, we got one of the best goddamn buildup videos ever when they used My Way for Rock/Austin, so not EVERYTHING about that album is bad.


That buildup video was good...I can't argue with you.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Booker T


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess they won't show Abdullah the Butcher as the newest HOFer because any picture of Abdullah involves blood and guts.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The problem with Sin Cara is there is about MAYBE 3 guys in the entire WWE that could wrestle with him.. Bourne, Morrison and Mysterio. 

The rest of the talent can't keep up with what he does.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

So let me get this straight, in an intergender tag match, the men can't wrestle the women, but the women can wrestle the men? Oh, and way to bury the top in-ring performer in WWE


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

One word: The streak.

fpalm


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

One word.....the streak.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

perro said:


> hmmmm will Sin cara be able to see through his eye holes even


If fucking Tinieblas can see through his' I'm sure as hell Sin Cara can.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

one word? the streak? that's two brah!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW. WWE is really trying to sell this Taker/HHH match as the next coming.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why is the WWE acting like the Undertaker didn't already beat Triple H at Wrestlemania???

*DOUBLE A!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So I guess they won't recap all of his Mania matches until now because...you know...


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Arn Anderson?

Harley Race? 


JR?


I marked!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Whoever has that Rebecca Black, Friday signature, please get rid of it.
It's freaky, especially the girl on the right .


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Goldberg!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Smh...


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> This feud could have easily been full of epic win.
> But somehow they've made it pointless and boring.


This.

In 5-6 years people will say Undertaker vs Triple H Wrestlemania 27 and no matter how hard I try I'll say oh yeah, shit build. 

That being said if they have a great match on the grandest stage of them all - I'll be reasonably happy. Afterall Taker has never faced Trips at Mania, right? RIGHT?!?! 

It got lost in history like Benoit and Angle


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope this form of promoting matches, pre-taped backstage segments, does not catch on.

Incredibly cheesy.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why is the WWE acting like the Undertaker didn't already beat Triple H at Wrestlemania???
> 
> *DOUBLE A!!!*


i am sitting here thinking the same thing


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jericho!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

OH MAI GAWD JERICHO SIGHTING!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

A-Train sighting


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JERICHO!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So I guess they won't recap all of his Mania matches until now because...you know...





They are scared of burying the legacy of Giant Gonzalez?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris jericho...Dancing with the stars superstar


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Whoever has that Rebecca Black, Friday signature, please get rid of it.
> It's freaky, especially the girl on the right .


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I love the look that Taker had on his face when Trips came in the ring like 'What the FUCK are you doin here???' Classic


It was a "Dis moth fucka did not just interrupt me!" look.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SP103 said:


> The problem with Sin Cara is there is about MAYBE 3 guys in the entire WWE that could wrestle with him.. Bourne, Morrison and Mysterio.
> 
> The rest of the talent can't keep up with what he does.


I think he's gonna adapt his style to the WWE. You don't have to have him go against a High Flyer just because he's a High Flyer himself. Alberto can hang with him, too.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

This Undertaker Triple H match is so full of fail


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

HBK isn;t even wrestling and out of everyone in this promo, he made it. He put that seed of doubt in your head. The rest can hush now


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why is the WWE acting like the Undertaker didn't already beat Triple H at Wrestlemania???
> 
> *DOUBLE A!!!*


WWE only uses history if it helps sell the product. 

0-1 HHH doesn't help.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Jericho cameo.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I didn't care for Michaels and Undertaker twice I sure as hell don't care about HHH vs Taker.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

About time Orton came out. I want to see Punk.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are they serious with this video? Were these people talking about Shawn vs Undertaker before?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

scrilla said:


> A-Train sighting


He comes back and breaks the streak. Book it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty good video package, but it didn't seem like anyone thought Taker would lose lolz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow miz going on last.....good job wwe, good job.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Awesome promo

but it's sad that everyone BUT the two men in the match are doing a better job at building it up.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank God for Orton. I was seconds away from killing myself after watchin that hhh/taker promo.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

NOT THE *PATENTED* PUNT TO THE HEAD!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Randy looking exceptionally slippery tonight.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

here comes the otunga killer


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk...sigh.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm sure this match is going to end with a clean win


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

!!!! ortons pose is back


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> i am sitting here thinking the same thing


Even the marking out for Arn Anderson???


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Thank God for Orton. I was seconds away from killing myself after watchin that hhh/taker promo.


Now you can kill yourself from boreton.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THE Assassin™ said:


> :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

We Want Angle


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The Punt has been renamed "The FCW"


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm loving this RAW, other than the stupid handicap match


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

gee.. i wonder if ortons family in the RV will be tortured by the nexus/cm punk


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> The Punt has been renamed "The FCW"


Holy shit that's funny.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"Randy orton goes one on one with his wrestlemania 22 opponent. Rey mysterio next" eeerrmmm aren't you forgetting Kurt Angle. lol


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

TEH LEGEND KILLER !!!! lol i love his pose.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Harley, Dusty, Ricky and Arn vs The Undertaker at WM 28. Make it happen, cap'n.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> He comes back and breaks the streak. Book it.



He's a lot better now than he was in the WWE. Japan has done him a world of good.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

To be perfectly honest the build between Austin/Rock at WM 17 stunk as well, it was all the name power that sold that match. Taker/Trips easily had the better build that year, and this is coming from someone who thinks Austin/Rock 2 is the very best WM Main Event. 

That said, if we get a good match between Trips and Taker again, I'll be very pleased.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> The Punt has been renamed "The FCW"


LOL


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I would love Orton to punt Mysterio's head clean off.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

he said "the viper" very flat, lol


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

good RAW so far


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

why do they keep selling the HHH/Taker match with taped testimonials? its almost like im being sold a knife set or a juicer


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr. Body said:


> gee.. i wonder if ortons family in the RV will be tortured by the nexus/cm punk


What?? You mean the random RV that he suddenly decided to show us and said his family was in?
Naw, they're definitely safe in there!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Normally I don't look at my television during commercials. However...

When I realize there is an ad for that fairly legal show, I look up hoping it's the one where the chick drops her coat and is standing in her underwear.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

This has to be the first Raw this year that Alberto Del Rio hasn't shown up on...yet?

Perhaps he's ashamed of himself for losing to Christian on SD!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Double A
Harley Race
The Dragon
Y2J
Dusty

All in the same promo? Fuckin sweet.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> I would love Orton to punt Mysterio's head clean off.


And then get on the mic and remind him that Eddie is still in hell......too soon?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol I just remembered: "Eddie ain't in heaven. He's down there, IN HELL!" fpalm classic WWE. Almost just as good as when Cole called Lawler's dead mother stupid.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CM Punk has a bomb in Orton's bus and if Orton drives below 50 mph it will blow and his family will die. 

WWE presents Speed 3.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Fail.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Harley, Dusty, Ricky and Arn vs The Undertaker at WM 28. Make it happen, cap'n.


No but sting is facing him at Wrestlemania 28


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Could anyone hear what Orton was saying?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Somebody just got fired.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That's the best Orton promo ever!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Audio botch.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

WHAT!?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Someone just got fired


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH SNAP!
Someone's getting fired!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

fucked up audio lulz


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

... and dat's all I got to say about dat.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't find it ironic that the "Good Mood Food" guy looks like the half-brother of Jim Carey from Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

audio botch for Botchamania!!! Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

thank u merciful god didn't have to hear that promo again


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

botched audio, heh. the machine is imperfect


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No reaction for Mysterio lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dear God WWE Production don't lower yourselves to TNA quality.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LMAO at the fail.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF was that


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao at the audio failing.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Its obvious CM Punk will interfere somehow. Most likely doing something to that bus.

edit: LOL at Audio botch.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

botch by sound department!!! lol


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Did anyone else hear part of Orton's song in the background of Rey's song just now?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

i hear voices during rey's entrance.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

When did Orton buy the Lex Express???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kurt Angle did it.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's the reason I stopped watching Smackdown.


----------



## SliceWing_RKO (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha, Legend Killer pose. Nice.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

is this the impact zone or whatever they call it? this is the worst crowd I've ever heard


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Greatest Orton promo ever.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Please let Cody Rhoes make an apearence tonight. I need to hear his new theme music again.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

sin cara pop for rey.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

THE Assassin™ said:


> i hear voices during rey's entrance.


haha so do i! WTF


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Total Package said:


>




Just put pictures like this on the titantron for 2 hours. Much better than RAW so far.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Charles Manson Punk to pop up on the titantron and do something to Ortons bus while Orton looks on shouting no, ala Punk the last few weeks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

> WWE_Creative
> If a @RandyOrton punt to the head sends you to FCW, a Triple H Pedigree through the announce table sends you to the US Title.


:lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He mentioned Rey and Heavyweight title in the same sentence!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Someone in audio is getting fired.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

THE Assassin™ said:


> i hear voices during rey's entrance.


me too..thought i was hearing shit for a second. lol.. 2 audio botches within 30 secs. of each other. lmao


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

this is one of the worst raws of the year so far


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rey to join Nexus! He's already in the right attire. :lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

will the rock be there tongiht


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

what is with the audio


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

mistermatt891 said:


> this is one of the worst raws of the year so far


Yeah well, there's still plenty of year left.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

mistermatt891 said:


> this is one of the worst raws of the year so far


Agreed. 

Orton doesn't even look like he cares.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Will we get a cameo by Punk, Rhodes, or both?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HeadLock

Vintage orton


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Sin Cara to come out to Mysterio's aid?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Rey to join Nexus! He's already in the right attire. :lmao


Trade a mask for a shirt?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

a rey heel turn might won't be bad .. imagine a jealous rey vs new mexican hero sin cara.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

orton is darker than rey mysterio fpalm


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Rey to join Nexus! He's already in the right attire. :lmao


i'd actually mark for that lol Never seen a Heel Rey.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You mean he's hearing voices in his head Cole, sigh.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL why is the crowd so dead?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

VINTAGE ORTON. hah gota love michael cole lol


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Orton is unpredictable? 

Like when members of the Nexus lost they happened to turn around and stick their head out almost to say damn Randy owned me, wonder if he's still in the ring, lining up a punt


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk at the bus. We all called it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Rey getting owned

Punk!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP the Orton Express!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

And here we go...


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Cole: "he is wrestling with thoughts inside his head"


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow who would've thunk it...


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

"It's almost like he's wrestling with thoughts inside his head."

No fucking shit Cole. That's been the gimmick for the past 3 years plus.

Way to catch up.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yep the bus


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk gonna bang Orton's wife


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

RANDAL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He's near the bus! Oh Noez!
I didn't think that would happen. I really didn't zomg!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

punk to rape orton's wife. like he did husky harris.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Michael Cole: "My lord... CM Punk." There's a gimmick to run with.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Orton's hauling ass.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

LMAO!! I love Punk!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PUNK'S SCREAM! :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LMFAO @ that screaming. What the fuck was that?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

rofl


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Bone his wife man!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Would have been epic if they had played Ultimate Warrior's music while Orton was running down the hallway!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't wanna be your Monkey Wrench!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Randys wife has changed from last time.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

UOWHDHIMSKMQSODNPQIDNIQPDBQIPDBIQHS:NABD SHUT UP


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

is that the same girl from when HHH broke in orton's house?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

He forgot Lard Ass


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh fuck, it's a d-list horror movie.

What a horribly hilarious scream. Oh my god.

FUck this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Punk yelling at Orton's "wife"!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

get in punk! gt in


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

why the fuck wwe creative are so predictable. lol

everyone called for punkference on the bus.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

is that really Orton's wife? hottie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She wants to bang him.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Road to Lockdown > Road to Wrestlemania


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

CM Punk for the save. Telling Orton's wife to Shut up. Priceless. :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ortons wife:"AHHHHHHHHHH" 

Punk: Shutup

Ortons wife *Closes door quietly* 

Just epic :lmao.

Holy shit Ortons wife is sexy


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rnady Orotn wife is harrttt


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The girl is hot.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Orton's wife is very doable... just sayin


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

How many wives does Orton have?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!
"Ahh ahh SHUT UP!"

That kick looked pretty painful.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

thats not his wife


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why is Orton's wife masturbating in the bus?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

She needs to go to acting school, or go back to pole dancing.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He should have shouted "YOU ARE A WHORE!!" to her.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What an adorable little wife Randal's got!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Randy's wife is not much of an actor


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Punk is gold!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn Orton landed a hottie.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

SHUT UP!

Punks pimp hand is strong :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Pointless - I want the bus destroyed


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I can see Miz coming out with a spinning M belt


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least this version of Orton's wife was better then the moron they had when Hunter trashed his house.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol I love how quickly they just cut that off.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That was awesome.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah...that's not Orton's wife.
Pity, coz I was waiting for the bus to cop it!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> How many wives does Orton have?


"The Viper" Randy Mormon


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Is that Ortons real life.

Hmm, I'd let her ride the bus._


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I was expecting a bit more tbh


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

CM Punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CharlieSheen said:


> is that really Orton's wife? hottie


Yeah, she's literally changed her face 3 times.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> Road to Lockdown > Road to Wrestlemania


Yeah, who could forget the epic main event at VR to kick off things, fuck off troll.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

monday? what?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Look, a William Shatner School of Acting graduate!


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Orton's wife is like, 16


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Is Orton a polygamist?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

She was far to young for Orton.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

That was the worst acting ever by Orton's wife.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Ortons wife:"AHHHHHHHHHH"
> 
> Punk: Shutup
> 
> ...


I'm going to re watch that part so many times now :lmao


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope the Miz announces a new belt. A decent looking belt too .


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Should have destroyed the friggin bus!!!

Arrgh.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Orton has such a loyal wife. The way she cried for him, the way should said No Punk, I will not go back inside my bus, I will protect my man when he's in need.!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Randy's wife is on the couch watching Raw: "Wait a minute...why would Punk think his wife is with him on that bus?....RANDYYYYYYYYYY!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was hoping Punk would do to that bus what Austin did to DX's bus.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

lic05 said:


> He should have shouted "YOU ARE A WHORE!!" to her.


I would've marked like a little girl had that happened, but I think there has to be a stripper pole involved.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Since when did the wwe superstars start travelling with their OWN TOUR BUS or am i misssing something. Monday Night Raw is a wrestling tv show, not a rap tour concert. smh


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

why said:


> Is Orton a polygamist?


Mew gimmick. Book it.

It would be better than the stupid Viper crap, anyway.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Yeah, she's literally changed her face 3 times.


Don't troll me


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Orton has such a loyal wife. The way she cried for him, the way should said No Punk, I will not go back inside my bus, I will protect my man when he's in need.!




Not to mention masturbating to Punk.


Oh wait, loyal...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I realised why people think this Raw sucks, it's the first time in a month without the word Ass and there's been a distint lack of blood. 2 staples of the IWC diet.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> She was far to young for Orton.


Yet far too old for Lawler. Some women can't win.

She did look really horny when Punk blew that kiss.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why are all of Ortons wives terrible actors.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

terrible and predictable. i'm guessing next week CM Punk will show up in Orton's backyard and stalk his wife to continue his stalker DDP gimmick som more.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ortons wife to turn heel at WM and join nexus. Live sex celebration with Otunga the next night. BOOK IT!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk is Fucking Epic!

Can't wait for him to come home next week to Chicago. The Punk Nation will be in full effect!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

scrilla said:


> terrible and predictable. i'm guessing next week CM Punk will show up in Orton's backyard and stalk his wife to continue his stalker DDP gimmick som more.


Except DDP actually pulled it off.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

y dont those idiots in the restaurant in the commercial just look outside to see the real weather?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Since when did the wwe superstars start travelling with their OWN TOUR BUS or am i misssing something. Monday Night Raw is a* wrestling *tv show, not a rap tour concert. smh


WWE would be offended by this. They like to look at themselves as a "Entertainment" Company.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

AWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESOME!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BUT WE ALREADY KNOW THAT, A-RI!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOO NOT A RI NO GTFO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh shit, it's A-Ri. Hide the black people.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

ARI!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Next week's RAW looks very promising.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ time


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

A-Ri drawing heat. haha


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Riley stealing ADR's catchphrase?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

A-RI!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

layeth87smack said:


> y dont those idiots in the restaurant in the commercial just look outside to see the real weather?


*WOOSH*


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

new belt?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

O shit Riley's back?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought this douchebag got fired!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

What the fuck is Alex Riley doing there? He is SHIT!!!


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

yes Alex Riley is back


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Vintage WWE Creative.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Alex Riley, VPCC


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i love a-ri on the mic!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Yay it's gonna be a new belt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You guys are getting me excited with these "new belt" predictions. 
I really hope it is, but I'm guessing it's not. But I really hope so!

Haha "and the best man at my wedding"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Riley is here? Fuck, this Raw just keeps getting worse.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Gotta be a new WWE TITLE! Thank God


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, new belt.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

New Belt design???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Since when did the wwe superstars start travelling with their OWN TOUR BUS or am i misssing something. Monday Night Raw is a wrestling tv show, not a rap tour concert. smh


Orton, Big Show and a couple of other wrestlers travel on a bus with their families.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Miz no A RI > Miz and A RI


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Brewers belllllllttttttttt


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Where's the belt?


New belt tonight?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

New title makes Miz a top 5 superstar in my book. Kayfabe ftw


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Miz doesn't have his title. Could it be a new title?


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Miz on Conan? I marked


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

called itttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> WWE would be offended by this. They like to look at themselves as a "Entertainment" Company.


Oh yh my bad. I totally forgot about using the W word


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> WWE would be offended by this. They like to look at themselves as a "Entertainment" Company.


yeah, did you see that article on pwmania.com where somebody said they was a Wrestling show and WWE went off saying they are an "Entertainment" company. Their employees are not "Wrestlers" they are "Superstars" and "Divas"..... yuck. lol


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The Miz has forgotten his WWE title belt?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

no heat for miz :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

New belt fuck yeah!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Wait...A-Ri's married? Poor Cole, this explains the heel turn, he's pinning.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Since when did the wwe superstars start travelling with their OWN TOUR BUS or am i misssing something. Monday Night Raw is a wrestling tv show, not a rap tour concert. smh


HHH, Big Show, and Orton have one, thr rest don't IIRC.


In fact, Orton says he bought his of HHH, when he was upgrading to a new one.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Muhammed who? - More than half the crowd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yet far too old for Lawler. Some women can't win.
> 
> She did look really horny when Punk blew that kiss.


Pfft. Can't blame her. He looks more like a crackhead than Jeff Hardy but I would.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

New belt hopefully. 
But hopefully not a new champion in 2 weeks.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it possible for Miz NOT to dress like a complete tool?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

awwwwh fuhckk. I decide to bail on Raw and then the star of the show turns up. FML.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Since when did the wwe superstars start travelling with their OWN TOUR BUS or am i misssing something. Monday Night Raw is a wrestling tv show, not a rap tour concert. smh


Randy said many times that he brings his family on the road with him and he got his own bus. 

That was not his wife. She's a terrible actress.

A-RI!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Priviledged I say!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

how long before Cena.... *SHOWS UP OUT OF NOWHERE*


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe Miz got the old Hardy belt and is gonna use it as his own


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

incase if you havent noticed Miz, peoople STILL dont take you seriously. **Face Palm**


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm loving Miz lately.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

radiatedrich said:


> That was the worst acting ever by Orton's wife.


Ahem...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"I know. It was good. I got you all."

LMAO


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

John Cena to come out, Miz escapes and A-ri takes an FU then STFU while Miz looks on from the ramp zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 256_legend_killer (Apr 28, 2005)

i thought A-Ri was fired


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

More charisma than Michaels? Does he mean Christian?


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh look Chris Jeric... I mean Miz is on


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

If only somebody would come out to break this up..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

EBboy™ said:


> Ahem...


Oh hi EBboy.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

miz's suit looks like something viscera would have worn for pj's lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*fingers hurting from crossing them so tight!*
NEW BELT PLEEEEAASEE!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Total Package said:


> More charisma than Michaels? Does he mean Christian?


:lmao


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> Randy said many times that he brings his family on the road with him and he got his own bus.
> 
> That was not his wife. She's a terrible actress.
> 
> A-RI!


I met randy orton last sep in a publix in fort myers florida for a live event and that bus was sitting in the parking lot.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> Ahem...


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally, a good promo tonight.

Between Orton's "wife", Punk's rhetorical scream and Miz's promo there hasn't been much else too exciting about this Raw.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Johnny Danger said:


> Oh look Chris Jeric... I mean Miz is on


except the fact that jericho actually had talent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christ on a cracker.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't say all he did to the belt was flip the W


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WOAH, a W upside down is M!


And M equals Miz. Holy shit!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Alex Riley is Vice President of something?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rated 3:16 said:


> John Cena to come out, Miz escapes and A-ri takes an FU then STFU while Miz looks on from the ramp zzzzzzzzzzzzz


Are you an undercover writer for the WWE? lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh come on...I was kidding...

but i called it


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

why is the miz getting cheered???


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mike Mizanin Entertainment.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So he spun the medal 180 degrees? When Cena wins it back he just needs to spin it back.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so that kid who rang orton's doorbell and ran away a few weeks ago? totally cm punk in disguise


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

i think a riley is going to turn on miz soon


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is the Ryan Seacrest of the WWE.
Don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Since when did the wwe superstars start travelling with their OWN TOUR BUS or am i misssing something. Monday Night Raw is a wrestling tv show, not a rap tour concert. smh


Orton got his from Trips...it gives them more recovery time after shows because they don't have to get in a car and drive for hours to get to the next town in the middle of the night, they can sleep properly.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Crap.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well that was underwhelming lol


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

wack


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lame ass belt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's...beautiful.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Quick recap please. Thank you


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh FFS :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Let down.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK MIZ go wwe for fucking this up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Road to Wrestlemania everybody.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Can we get Cena out already and get it over with


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

. . . . TELL me you are trolling us miz. be a hero.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fuck! The spinney belt remains.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL they just spun it upside down


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So all he did was turn the W upside down.

Still a schmuck.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, what an anti-climax that was in the end.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL! how lazy.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

trolled lol?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was sitting in the back of my mind that it would be this. 
Nothing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol...that's it? :lmao
He just flipped the fucking belt. :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hnnnnnggghhhhhh.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

That's it? That's the change? Thanks for wasting my time Miz.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

trolled again...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Just like the past year of Miz's career, this segment is overhyped and corny.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

:lmao

wtf.. lame as shit


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

EPIC FAIL! Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Epic belt trolling.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Really?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They should have placed the red scratch on the bottom of the 'M'


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats its???? The belt upside down is Miz-tory. fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao what a joke.


----------



## 256_legend_killer (Apr 28, 2005)

that sucked


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it hasnt spun in years. they should have put it on a purple strap.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Nice belt_


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Then, it's back to Cena's version.

Now we must wait 6 years for another chance of it changing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Russo pic.

This is Mania, everybody!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Dont go raging on me now, but this was the worst RAW i've seen in aaaaaages....


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz owns the crowd again


----------



## Banks_ (Feb 16, 2011)

It will never spin????? You spun it upside down.......


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

They put a lot of thoughts into that belt


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Looked like Miz was making out with the mic there.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

That's lame...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It stopped spinning quite some time ago, bro!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God it's like he holding a dick to his face when he does that.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

did vince get this idea from aurora rose?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Haha, that was pretty bad


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

live via backstage 5 hours ago


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought it wasn't the time for jokes? GGGAAAHHH. Nothing even happened this week.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

don't be mad cause Cena speaks the truth


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Super Cena can be hurt? HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena is trolling...lolol


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol cena is in the office.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's news to me, John.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW WHO SAW THAT COMING


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CENA SMASH!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

This show is awful.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

swerve by super cena


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL that's epic!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ CENA


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CENA'S AT THE ARENA? OH MY GOD!


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

hahaah so predictable but hysterical.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

You get guys? The Double Double E is Cena's home!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

CORNY!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a surprise. Cena's there.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So Cena no-sells after all


----------



## SliceWing_RKO (Feb 22, 2011)

_"Jackwagons"_

John's so cool.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Great, Cena is gaying up my Penguins locker room.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

OMG CENAS ON RAW OMG OMG OMG NEVER SAW THAT COMING 

:hmm:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

When cena wins the title at mania, the next night on RAW, he will reveal his own custom belt with the SUPERMAN LOGO rplacing the WWE sign. 
called it first


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cena > wwe universe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know what? Cole vs. Lawler should be the main event.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> WOW WHO SAW THAT COMING


we all did...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This whole thing is fairly uninteresting, but every time I get a look at the Cole Mine there behind the ring I laugh. Every single fucking time.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Vince McMahon: Alright creative, we need a custom belt for The Miz. Something simple but noticeable.

Creative Writer #1: How about we spin the WWE logo so the W looks like an M for Miz?

Vince McMahon: That's brilliant!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Corny, predictable, but somehow awesome.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

HE TROLLED US ALL 

MY GOD


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RUN BITCH RUN HE BOUT TO TOUCH YO ASS


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena is mad but still has time to pose to the crowd...


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

So is John Cena the new Mankind? He just roams around the arenas more rather than sticking to their boiler rooms.....


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Not via satellite. I'm here."

True dat.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ugh, this HAS to go down as the most boring and worst Road to Wrestlemania EVER!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

STFU..you bitch when he's "not there"..and you bitch when he is


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

looks like cena masturbated too hard during layla/trish match.. he barely can walk. lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena you are doing it wrong... Miz is still wearing a tie. Send in Daniel Bryan!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> Vince McMahon: Alright creative, we need a custom belt for The Miz. Something simple but noticeable.
> 
> Creative Writer #1: How about we spin the WWE logo so the W looks like an M for Miz?
> 
> Vince McMahon: That's brilliant!


Some one missed the joke :fpalm


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Like a bunch of chicks in a playground_


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I enjoyed:

The intergender match 
The HHH/Taker promo 
Mysterio/Orton
Punk's segment
Miz' segment (lol @ the belt)

Basically the first hour was sh*t.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Just 2 on 1, they better get like 10 more guys out there for Supercena. Beating up on Riley, nobody saw this coming.................


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> I thought it wasn't the time for jokes? GGGAAAHHH. Nothing even happened this week.


What are you talking about? Miz spun the belt.

The road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

MOG YES GO CENA OMG LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I would say A-Ri could be on the RAW burial list but you have to have credibility to get buried.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Shit he's cranking Riley. Kill Riley!!!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Can someone be a true gentleman or woman and give me a short recap of whats happened so far?

Got in in the middle of the Miz segment..

Thanks


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cena's trying to take a poop on rock


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't care what you say, that was actually pretty good on Cena's part and a slight jab at the Rock with the via satellite thing.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Punt back to FCW

STF back to FCW

Tis all good


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Riley choked out


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wait to make your champion look strong


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

If I never see Alex Riley again, it'll be too soon.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

OK so no FU but I was pretty much spot on. LMAO at Riley forgetting to turn over for the STFU!!!1


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Rated 3:16 said:


> John Cena to come out, Miz escapes and A-ri takes an FU then STFU while Miz looks on from the ramp zzzzzzzzzzzzz


And you was exactly right.

Typical WWE booking.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena busted open the hard way!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now THAT'S how you do a STF.

Til that second one. Damn it!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Ugh, this HAS to go down as the most boring and worst Road to Wrestlemania EVER!


I agree. Not a bad Raw at all but nothing exciting happens. If you missed it then didn't miss anything important in terms of build up.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YAWN.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Get in there and fight Captain Pink Shirt


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is that blood on Cena's cheek..A-ri made him bleed..


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Get in there and fight Captain Pink Shirt


Pink shirts are awesome. Don't hate.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Riley:


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Lame ass ending.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what an awful RAW....man this road to Wrestlemania sucks


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ZOMG BLOOD


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty much a filler Raw, next week is gonna be big.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LMAO @ the fat chick dancing with the small girl.

Batista was right.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

OH MY GOD, BLOOD. THE ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dear God I can't get over how bad A-Ri is.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

When cena wins the title at mania, the next night on RAW, he will reveal his own custom belt with the SUPERMAN LOGO rplacing the WWE sign.
called it first
___________


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Dude...If they had ended Raw with Cena giving the STF to riley..it woulda been great


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

enjoyed Raw 2nite


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

A-Ri is money on the mic, screw you guys


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I usually hate it when top stars bury younger talent, but I hope Cena brings a big ol' shovel to Wrestlemania!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pretty much a filler week, next weeks the big one


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This ending was better than most from the past few weeks. Last week the Miz was built like he was supposed to AND had a better look than this current look. If it had been like this in the previous weeks this could have been a better built feud.

LOLOLOL at the Miz short shorts. Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lahabe said:


> Can someone be a true gentleman or woman and give me a short recap of whats happened so far?
> 
> Got in in the middle of the Miz segment..
> 
> Thanks


vickie guerrero pinned john morrison. clean


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Did Cena respond to The Rock tonight besides the time he did it during the ending? I only caught the end of Raw tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

not that great of a RAW....not awful but considering Wrestlemania is two weeks away it didn't seem special


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Surely WWE should have to compensate me in some way for wasting 2 hours of my life!!?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Once again we see how bad the build up would of been have it just been Miz/Cena & no Rock.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cena to save Japan!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CharlieSheen said:


> A-Ri is money on the mic, screw you guys


Too bad he's a complete clown in every other aspect.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Good night everyone. Raw was good but not great. Next week should be much better, hopefully!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE got the little credibility the miz got the last few weeks rolled it up into a ball, and stuck it straight up everyone's candy ass.....
Seriously though this didnt need to happen we have seen this countless times.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Absolutely nothing progressed tonight. 
Could have not watched this and wouldn't have missed a thing.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Theproof said:


> Did Cena respond to The Rock tonight besides the time he did it during the ending? I only caught the end of Raw tonight.


They announced Rock live for next week and Cena said they are gonna settle their "problem".


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Once again we see how bad the build up would of been have it just been Miz/Cena & no Rock.


the rock segments and the cena/miz responses have mostly been terrible


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

The mixed tag match and the Cole-Lawler match got the best build the last 2 weeks. LOL.

The only reason I care about Miz-Cena is to see what The Rock does. Orton-Punk just feels a little underwhelming. Not much chemistry, IMO. I want to like it, but it's just ok.

Taker-HHH....awful build.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Average RAW, next week should be awesome, I can't wait to see what happens with The Rock!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

A filler episode tonight, the first hour was totally useless and boring.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CharlieSheen said:


> A-Ri is money on the mic, screw you guys


This is Riley after those STF's






I just rewatched that and noticed Riley botched the beginning of the STF. Trying to get out of it when Cena grabbed his leg.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Rated 3:16 said:


> Surely WWE should have to compensate me in some way for wasting 2 hours of my life!!?


6 Free months of WWE's OnDemand video library. Just mail in proof of viewing.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

nWo-4-Life! said:


> Average RAW, next week should be awesome, I can't wait to see what happens with The Rock!


Me too. I hope he kicks all the living purple out of Cena next week.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> the rock segments and the cena/miz responses have mostly been terrible


Miz is at last a threat to Cena thanks to the fact he was overlooked by The Rock & Cena. Without that this would of gone down as overall bad program all around.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lic05 said:


> They announced Rock live for next week and Cena said they are gonna settle their "problem".


That's great. Can't wait to see how that unfolds.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm going to Wrestlemania but hardly excited at all at this point


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought RAW was pretty good this week, everything is being built up nicely and although this Wrestlemania card isn't exactly amazing on paper, I'm holding out hope that some matches turn out better than expected.

Can't wait for Rock/Cena and Taker/Triple H confrontations next week!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have to ask this question again...Is this really the Road to Wrestlemania????? Tonight was so subpar.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> I'm going to Wrestlemania but hardly excited at all at this point


Please dont hestitate to send me your ticket if your not that excited. lol I couldnt care less if the main event was Hornswoggle vs Kaval. It wrestlemania dammit.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

it seems like tonights RAW was more of a buildup to next weeks RAW...tbh i didnt really care for tonights RAW to begin with.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I like how Orton's 3rd wife slowly closes the bus door when Punk tells her to shut up.

Thank god for awkwardly bad acting.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Average RAW. 5.5/10

Nothing to really write home. As one poster already pointed out, it was nothing but a filler week. They tried to sell the main feuds Taker/HHH, Orton/Punk and Cena/Miz and they did a good job. I liked the CM Punk segment, it's been a while since I've seen a good backstage segment and it wasn't anything special but it got the job done.

Taker/HHH has been meh but let' be honest do these two guys really need all that of a build up? HHH vs Undertaker automatically puts asses in seats all these two legends need is a damn good intense staredown next week and that's all really.

Miz/Cena holy shit I was not expecting that! First off I actually thought we were gonna see a brand new title. From the moment I saw The Miz come out without the belt I thought we were gonna get a new one and technically we did but really that isn't gonna last till next week. And it may not spin like a toy but it still damn well resembles one. Nonetheless that Cena segment blew me away. When I saw the guy in the background I was like wtf? Then I realized, holy shit. I actually marked for Cena, which is rare for me these days.

All in all, pretty average RAW but it got the job done. I would like to comment on the handicap match though. Waas this really needed? Not only does it give Morrisson a 75% chance of winning as hey the heel got the win on TV so the face gets it on PPV, right? But it was unnecessary. Maybe JoMo can get the equalizer next week so thins seem a bit more even at Mania. But one of the most entertaining matches of the night at Mania has been completely ruined IMO. I was actually looking forward to this match. Why not have a war of words between Ziggler and JoMo to pass the time?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Feel bad for those at attendance tonight.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

I really enjoyed tonight. I even enjoyed miz being conflicted on weather or not he should go help Riley. lol

For once in this feud he showed he doesn't only think of himself(even if he did wimp out in the end, lol)

BTW, I love Miz so I'm not hating, just being honest about his character, lol.


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

i really enjoyed the ending of raw. Cena owning Riley


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Eh. Mediocre Raw. Triple H vs. Taker is really boring me...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Prince King said:


> i really enjoyed the ending of raw. Cena owning Riley


Cena owns everyone!

BAAAH GAAAWD IT'S JOOOHNNN CEEEEENA

Dammit I do miss J.R.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

sharkboy22 said:


> Cena owns everyone!
> 
> BAAAH GAAAWD IT'S JOOOHNNN CEEEEENA
> 
> Dammit I do miss J.R.


:no: Cena is a 33 year old man child who can't back up what he can do in the ring anymore.


----------



## bring-back-the-MNW (Mar 21, 2011)

tell me you didnt see the fact that Cena was in the arena? holy crap have u never watched RAW before? as soon as they showed Cena "at home" getting set up for his interview, i looked at my roommate and said "Cena is in the back, and will come out and attack Miz near the end of the show." ta-da!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WWE are such media whores.fpalm


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I was cracking up when they tried to throw the table at Cena.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

bjnelson19705 said:


> WWE are such media whores.fpalm


I don't know anymore I am disappointed WWE had to get involved in the show that is embarrassment to my state Jersey Shore.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

all the exciting stuff seems to be happening next week on raw :no:
crappy first hour..got better once layla came onto my screen...

punk at the bus,,while predictable,,was a nice idea..i like a good backstage/parking lot segment.
dare i say mixed tag match = MOTN? :flip


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah raw was really meh this week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, guys... effectively building towards a PPV is what backwater rasslin' companies do. This here is globu-entertainment right in your cyber zone.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hated Raw this week. Last week's show wasn't half bad, but this one...ugh. 

- What was the point of having DiBiase go out there, cut a promo, and then get destroyed by Triple H? That served ZERO purpose. There was no match, so why even do this? Its just another example of WWE teasing us that they are going to give a heel a direction, then cut him short just minutes later. They did it to Jack Swagger prior to last year's Rumble. They did it to Tyson Kidd earlier this year, and here we go again with Dibiase. The HHH promo was standard HHH really. Also, HHH is just kicking the crap out of a loser, so that doesn't add anything to him. It was just a waste of TV time. 

- Sheamus Vs. Bourne...meh. I've given up on thinking that Bourne is going to be used as anything but a jobber. And why does Daniel Bryan always get bitched out? Seriously, I can't remember the last time he wasn't left laying on a show. 

- Tag Title Match = Pointless, boring, & inconsequential. 

- Eve Vs. Maryse = Terrible. 

- John Morrison gets pinned by Vickie Guerrero...I have nothing to say to that. 

- The Cole/Lawler segment felt like a lite version of the one from last week. Again, I ask this question. Could you imagine if the WWE got behind one of their heel WRESTLERS (yeah, I still call them that) the way they have Michael Cole? 

- The ending with Miz was just silly. First of all, I ask this question again. WHY was Alex Riley "fired" from Miz's employ only to come back & still help him? That shows right there the WWE just does random things for the sake of doing them and doesn't plan this shit out. 2nd, why did we have a whole ceremony to unveil a new title...only to have it be the title with the W flipped upside down? They did the same thing with Edge where he was like "Yeah, I'm going to personalize my own title cause this one's a joke!" and his belt is the SAME BELT only with his logo over it. And lastly, as with everything the WWE does with Cena, the ending came off as silly. 

- The Best part of the show was the stuff surrounding Punk & Orton. That still continues to be my favorite build up heading into Wrestlemania. After Nexus was eliminated, they needed to do something where Punk got over on Orton and they did that well here. Also, the Rey/Orton match was solid. 

Well Rock is coming in next week, so that'll add ALOT of energy to the show.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

why is edge/ del rio the only match that is getting no buildup on raw at all??? 

Every other match is at least being hyped up somewhat on raw , but the fact that they never focus on one of the main matches on wrestlemania on the main show just seems very odd to me.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

So who all is going to order wrestlemania?!? ^_^


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> why is edge/ del rio the only match that is getting no buildup on raw at all???
> 
> Every other match is at least being hyped up somewhat on raw , but the fact that they never focus on one of the main matches on wrestlemania on the main show just seems very odd to me.


Because it's a Smackdown feud?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Saint 17 said:


> Because it's a Smackdown feud?


i know its a smackdown feud obviously, but its one of the biggest matches on the card and should get some build on the main show where more ppl are watching.

plus, just because its a smackdown feud doesnt mean anything. its before wrestlemania season and brand seperation doesnt exist. the whole corre/ big show and kane feud was continued on raw tonight and 2 weeks ago on smackdown triple h and cena were both there to promote their matches at wm .....


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> I was cracking up when they tried to throw the table at Cena.


Best part of the show lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And Miz is MM.. champion now, brilliant.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I was at RAW tonight. I made a HUSKY HARRIS FAN CLUB sign. I thought it was pretty funny that Punk never mentioned that Orton punted him. Punk mentioned Otunga, McGillicutty and Mason Ryan, never Harris.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> why is edge/ del rio the only match that is getting no buildup on raw at all???
> 
> Every other match is at least being hyped up somewhat on raw , but the fact that they never focus on one of the main matches on wrestlemania on the main show just seems very odd to me.


I took it because they (Del Rio and Edge) just had a big moment on SD on Thur.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good show

hhh/taker closing the show over miz/cena would be a joke


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Was I the only one to catch the, "get him a body bag!" shout from a fan when Ted Jr got destroyed? The guy said it just like the guy from Karate Kid as well. It was brilliant*


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *Was I the only one to catch the, "get him a body bag!" shout from a fan when Ted Jr got destroyed? The guy said it just like the guy from Karate Kid as well. It was brilliant*


No I heard it too, it was pretty epic. Some of the people in the audience laughed as well.


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

Raw was horrible, and I never bash on the WWE and usually stick up for it

HHH really cut the same promo twice, seriously pathetic. 

for the 4th week in a row we get to see another hype package of Taker vs HHH. I swear there better be blood and crazy shit in this match after hyping it up so much as someone saying "who will die trying to win"

Why couldn't they have Wade and Zeke vs Show and Kane? I guess the WWE is taking injury precautions.

Why did the WWE have the Rock bash Cena and there still trying to get Cena huge pops and be the leader...Half the crowd boo'd him. now the match seems pointless


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't really see a big problem with the show. There weren't many matches, but that's to be expected right now. You want long matches? Order Wrestlemania. I liked Cole's segments, CM Punk's little segment and the Miz's. 

Anyone else find it odd that the Miz was getting way more cheers than boos for most of the promo? I don't know why the crowd marked so hard for the reverse "W."


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

It was not because there weren't matches, its because it was the exact same show as the last 2 weeks, minus Orton/Punk. and the fact that there was prob 30 minutes of video footage. Not to mention the Cena-Miz feud has lost all direction


----------



## Dream_Team (Mar 1, 2011)

Terrible RAW, but you already know that.

The only thing that pleased me on this show is the short action between Rey/Orton and the announcement of DB/Sheamus at WrestleMania.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Great show. Liked it much better than the previous 2 RAWs. This one had more seriousness and more ways of building up the storylines towards WM/. 

While HHH promo was boring and the burial of Ted Dibiase was pointless - this was the only bad part of the show. Sheamus/Bryan match was set, although not much hype for it. But, what made the show great was the Cole/Lawler storyline. Amazing use of emotions and making this feud interesting. Even Morrison/Ziggler/divas match was great and Vickie pinning morrison makes the WM match much more interesting. Punk/Orton was good and both of them showed their vileness. Cena back to being serious and the brawl after the good Miz promo made the feud look natural. 

Overall, A+ show tonight.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

It was nice to hear Cena get a rain of boo's. I missed the bodybag thing from karate kid. Youtube Link Anyone?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Good r aw in my opinion. even though some of it could have obviously been better.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The buildup for Triple H/Undertaker is pretty weak so far. All they do is come out and talk on the mic. They don't even mention their encounter from 10 years ago either. At least use that to foil this feud. Instead, we're supposed to think they never fought and thats what makes Triple H capable of ending the streak. Why not Triple H mention their bout, and say that he has learned his mistake from that match? That's more credible to me.

Its sad that Michael Cole/Lawler's match has the most intense buildup so far. I give them credit for pulling this off because I really do want to see Cole get beat up. It's been a long time coming since 1997.

Miz/Cena's feud got pretty good this week though. I liked that he modified the belt by having the W upside down. Nice. The Miz is the one that's shining so far so I actually don't want to see him lose the title to Cena at WM. He needs it more than Cena. I liked Cena's promo too because it didn't seem forced like his stupid joking routine promo.

Finally Punk got the upperhand on Randal Keith Orton. I been waiting to see that because I haven't seen Orton like that for a long time. I hope Punk wins their match at WM too because he's my favorite wrestler at the moment.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It was an alright show... they need to do much better next week though... go home show for WM.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

While i did appreciate the site of Layla leaning against the ropes while Trish licks her hand and uh never mind. I could have taken or left this show. Also, we get it Cena, you're in the arena and rock talks by satellite. Get a new talking point please, that one is getting worn out.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I like how Orton's 3rd wife slowly closes the bus door when Punk tells her to shut up.
> 
> Thank god for awkwardly bad acting.


It would have been awesome, if she shut the door and kept talking, so Punk could tell her: Shut your mouth, not the door, damn how many times did he kick you in the head.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol, if this was a good show...how much have WWE fans standarts fallen? This was a terrible show:
-no wrestling;
-all segments and promos, I repeat all...sucked;
-everything was so predictable except the random Dibiasi burial which made zero sence by the way;
-from some parts I thought I was watching last week's RAW, everything was so repetitive;
-Super Cena came back again...oh, waht a surprise.

Fuck this show, terrible way to build Wrestlemania, it looks like The Rock is the only one that is excited for the PPV and he is not even wrestling!


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought it was 'okay'

The triple H v Undertaker fued sucks total balls, if they dont put on a good match then its gunna be a total waste of time. And that stuff with DiBiase, why ?

Sheamus vs Bryan is gunna be a good match, it could do with a bit of hype though.

Morrison vs ziggler, YES ! But no they throw divas in.... save it for wrestlemania.

The Miz cut a decent promo as usual but he didnt do anything shock and awe, which is fine because you cant have the Miz doing it every week as it will get stale. The return of 'super cena' was fine too, the guy has been beat down 4 weeks in a row they had to give him some form of retribution.

The WORST thing about this weeks Raw was that there wasnt enough match time, give us some Fucking matches please WWE and i dont count divas because im a twat.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh and It was nice to see punk get something over orton again, i buy punk being a psycho and demented alot more than from orton, throwing yourself about on the floor and thinking your a snake makes you retarded, not a nutcase. And that stamp on the head into concrete, yeah i know you cant do that properly because there would be blood everywhere and he would be out cold, but he could have sold it a little better.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

abv said:


> Lol, if this was a good show...how much have WWE fans standarts fallen? This was a terrible show:
> -no wrestling;
> -all segments and promos, I repeat all...sucked;
> -everything was so predictable except the random Dibiasi burial which made zero sence by the way;
> ...


-Build up to Wrestlemania needs more promos, less wrestling... 
-Well when you already think the WWE sucks, I guess you'll have a biased opinion towards all of the segments
-How can you be buried when you're already god awful, get no reaction, and never appear on the show?
-Didn't really feel like that at all, don't know what you were watching.
-He ran into the ring like any face would, ran off the heels, and put a submission hold on the walking punching bag known as A-Ri.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

This RAW felt like the RAW from 2 weeks before Hell in a Cell 2009 PPV. I hope their buy-rates are as shit as their crowd reactions, maybe then we'll start to see some good feuds and decent builds because all the video packages they use to hype matches do is make me reminisce about the "good old days".


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

pointless Raw.... the creative team completely run out of ideas. 

Triple H + shovel time. check 

Cole promo on Lawler. check 

Generic Hell promo of The Miz talking about the same shit after he won the US title and Cena destroying Riley ( not yet in FCW... wtf ? ) check


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The biggest baby face getting suck chants, they might aswell turn the cunt into a heel.


----------



## Kingleviathan (Feb 27, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The biggest baby face getting suck chants, they might aswell turn the cunt into a heel.


But if they did that the little kiddies might not buy his merchandise anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was this show worth watching?


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it but I'm sure some people enjoyed it.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> -Build up to Wrestlemania needs more promos, less wrestling...
> -Well when you already think the WWE sucks, I guess you'll have a biased opinion towards all of the segments
> -How can you be buried when you're already god awful, get no reaction, and never appear on the show?
> -Didn't really feel like that at all, don't know what you were watching.
> -He ran into the ring like any face would, ran off the heels, and put a submission hold on the walking punching bag known as A-Ri.


Yeah, I don't like WWE much, but I enjoyed some of the shows this year or at least parts of some of the shows, but this week's RAW is by far the WORST RAW from 2011! Very unentertaining show! Terrible and pointless show!


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

It was an average show but I wouldn't say it was terrible.

Just a paint-by-numbers episode.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Was this show worth watching?


Well, I just watched it and...
No. No good matches, and the promos were repetitive and mediocre. Maybe CM Punk trolling Orton's 9th kayfabe wife is worth a view.


----------



## Colsworl (Jun 3, 2006)

Raw has been up and down lately and unfortunately this was a down week, certainly compared to last week anyway. So much of it just seemed to fall flat and many of the matches were uninteresting. I was looking forward to Orton/Mysterio but they went and did a TNA on the finish. 
I have to give Miz credit for making a terribly written promo somewhat decent.

13 days before the biggest event of the year so this isn't good. Next week they will need to redeem themselves big time because I am still on the fence as to whether or not buy the PPV.


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dream_Team said:


> Terrible RAW, but you already know that.
> 
> The only thing that pleased me on this show is the short action between Rey/Orton and the announcement of DB/Sheamus at WrestleMania.


I know it's a bad RAW when I actually get excited that Alex Riley is back. I turned off the tv during HHH's promo. It was that boring. Flipped channels back and forth a bit. This was the first RAW is months that I didn't watch in its entirety.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

So the Miz has changed the WWE title, does this indicate he is retaining at WM or Cena will win and debut a new belt??


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

bellywolves said:


> So the Miz has changed the WWE title, does this indicate he is retaining at WM or Cena will win and debut a new belt??


Doesn't indicate anything, although i'd love for Miz to retain. I think it's needed, even though i'm about 98% sure that Cena will win due to the confrontation with The Rock which will surely end WrestleMania.

Shortly after Edge back in '06 debuted the Rated R Superstar belt, Cena won it back. So I don't think this indicates anything.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Was this show worth watching?


Yes, it was a pretty good RAW.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton's wife is the worst actress ever :lmao


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

Normally I defend the WWE. I cant do that for this RAW. It was downright horrible. Not what a RAW 13 days before WrestleMania should be. The 1 and only promo that was even halfway decent was Cena's first one, but even that is stretching it.

I was hoping for a lot more out of Punk/Orton. You're telling me Im supposed to believe that 1 single shot with a wrench to the back of the knee and a kick to the head are going to keep down a guy that 2 weeks ago got ruthlessly attacked by 3 guys, took 2 finishers, and still was able to RKO and punt Otunga?? Really? Terrible booking; they should have had Punk work on Orton's knee with at least 3 more shots with the wrench.

The Cole/King stuff was predictable and boring. Pictures of King's childhood? Talk about pathetic.

The worst part of RAW? The crowd. Yeah I know everyone has been complaining about crowds lately, but this one was terrible. They were dead silent for 90% of the show. It seemed like all they cared about was Cena and were waiting for him to show.

Next week had better be more entertaining.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

The Cole/Lawler thing is working for me, I want to see King beat the living shit out of him & will gladly pay to see it, so played WWE.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

bonesndo said:


> The worst part of RAW? The crowd. Yeah I know everyone has been complaining about crowds lately, but this one was terrible. They were dead silent for 90% of the show. It seemed like all they cared about was Cena and were waiting for him to show.
> 
> Next week had better be more entertaining.


_The acoustics are awful at the Consol Energy Center._


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Best part of the night for me...

When Triple H put Dibiase through the table, a fan yelled "PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG! YEAH!" with the Karate Kid reference.

I rewinded it a bunch of times, laughing my ass off.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

abv said:


> Lol, if this was a good show...how much have WWE fans standarts fallen? This was a terrible show:
> -no wrestling;
> -all segments and promos, I repeat all...sucked;
> -everything was so predictable except the random Dibiasi burial which made zero sence by the way;
> ...


- Good entertainment
- Except for HHH promo, the others were intense and emotional
- Cena being serious and taking the fight to Miz
- Amazing and intense cole/Lawler feud
- Decent wrestling matches, even the mixed tag match was fun (Vickie pinning Morrison)


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

RAW is a bit hit and miss at the minute. This week, I didn't think it was great. It certainly didn't feel like a RAW that is two weeks before your biggest event of the year. 

There was some good stuff on it, such as the Triple H promo, the Cena promo and satellite fakeout and the Cole/Lawler segment was effective again but the rest of it was a bit meh. I thought The Miz simply turning the logo upside down on the belt was a little dumb but now that I've thought about it, I guess it makes sense for a heel to be disrespectful like that.

Oh, I forgot to mention, the Taker/HHH video package was great. These video packages build up the match a lot better than the HHH/Taker promos do.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was an OK show but these were my favorite moments:
- Seeing Ted Jobiase get obliterated by HHH
- Knowing that Bryan has a match at WM
- Punk telling Orton wife to shaddap cuz she was screeching in ancient tongues
- Miz throwing the table at Cena


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

summarising raw in one word: eugh


-how much wrestling was there on raw?
-Did I care about the mixed tag team handicap match? No.
-Dibiase burial. NICE ONE TRIPLE H. Now I don't like Dibiase, but what was helpful about that segment for Dibiase? Nobody should get outright buried like that, even if they suck.
-Sheamus vs DBD - I dont care LOL
-Who are the Corre again and what are they doing on my RAW?
-Why the hell is Lawler and Cole getting the most build?
-orton's interview about his trailer...LOL, how obvious did they make it that Punk was gonna do something? But even that was disappointing. I expected Punk to crash into it or something.
-Miz's 'new' title...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

Johnny Danger said:


> This Undertaker Triple H match is so full of f*r*ail


Fixed.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone notice Josh Matthews ripping off Booker T - "The one man rock band just got rocked"

Booker T said that on this last weeks SD, Josh (on SD) followed up with "That's actually pretty good"


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Good HHH promo, Dibiase appearance was surprising, it was re run of the beat down HHH did on Sheamus but it was fine it served its purpose. The following segment Sheamus taking out both Bourne and Bryan was a good way of making him look stronger.

Cole interrupting a divas match again and its Eve Torres in the match again, does that say anything? Anyways the match was pointless really as there wont be a Divas title match at mania. Possible 8 man tag at mania with Big Show, Kane, Santino, Kozlov vs. The Corre. Why else were Santino and Kozlov kept in the segment after the match.

Cena’s backstage promo was fine it was good that they made it a more serious promo, at that point I was hoping he would appear again in the show. It would have make him look weak if he did only appear via satellite.

Cole was again awesome in his segment, Swagger played his part well too as did Lawler. Good segment. The inter gender handicap match was ok, Vickie going over on Morrison lmao. The Taker/HHH hype video was excellent a brilliantly done video, they should do videos like that more often.

Orton/Rey was good while it lasted. It was always going to have some interference either from Cody or Punk. What they did was good though.

I thought like many probably did Miz was going to get a new title belt when he didn’t come out with it. But still the promo was good. Cena did get another appearance and it was a really good one to end the show. Good final segment. Riley is good for his spot as the fall guy who takes the beatings for Miz, Cena had to do something like that after being laid out by Miz on previous occasions.

Overall it was a solid Raw next week’s being the final one before mania, with the potential Cena/Rock face to face and the HHH/Taker face to face could be a great go home show.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole sucks

was there any wrestling on raw?


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

zombiemaster said:


> Anyone notice Josh Matthews ripping off Booker T - "The one man rock band just got rocked"
> 
> Booker T said that on this last weeks SD, Josh (on SD) followed up with "That's actually pretty good"


I thought I was the only one that caught that, lol.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Michael Cole's twitter is awesome. :lmao Cole is truly a world class troll. 

Decent show this week without being spectacular. I really want to get into the HHH/Taker feud, but the promos are just not working for me. Based on the crowd response (though the crowd was atrocious all night), I'd suggest that the crowd really doesn't give a shit either. Mania should be interesting in that regard, because I don't see them blowing the roof off like HBK/Taker did.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's like the crowd never recovered from Triple H's opening promo...? The whole show felt sleepy and uninspired. All of the "twists"--particularly relating to Punk/Orton/Bus and Cena/Miz/Satellite--were more obvious than the ending of the rotest children's book. Cole/Lawler felt like a weak sister compared to the previous week's offerings. Oh yeah, the crowd was absolutely atrocious. Anyone who endlessly bitched about St. Louis a week ago because they didn't know who an out-of-shape, irrelevant-for-a-decade Brian Christopher was needs to repent or declare that the city of Pittsburgh be cast into the fires of hell. Because I can't remember the last time they had a good crowd in Pittsburgh, quite frankly. It's been a while.

This really is the weakest Road to Wrestlemania since Wrestlemania 23. Problem is, this Wrestlemania doesn't have the twin marquee world championship matches to support it. In fact, they're going with two "new guys" main-eventing in both of Wrestlemania's world championship matches. I still suspect the actual show should be generally good, probably exceeding most lowered expectations due to the somehow simultaneously low-key and haphazard build-up, and it'll most likely be a fairly historic Wrestlemania because they're certainly intent on "making" a couple of new guys here, but the metaphorical road to the event has been, on the whole, distinctly underwhelming. Raw in particular these past few weeks, barring last week's show, is just a bit all over the place.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Stop blaming the crowds. Crowds respond to a good show. Chicago would be dead with the way WWE is going now. I don't know why it is how it is, but this is the worst WWE has ever been. Granted I missed 2006 and 2007, but I have never in 22 years, seen a more boring and stale show than what WWE offers currently. I would kill for 2009 at this point, at least that year had the great Orton/Trips build. The crowds going to shows now get a few random mid card squash matches, a laycool segment, michael cole screaming for 20 minutes, and some comical Cena promo that ruins any tension for the feud hes supposed to be in with the guy he never acknowledges.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Stop blaming the crowds. Crowds respond to a good show. Chicago would be dead with the way WWE is going now. I don't know why it is how it is, but this is the worst WWE has ever been. Granted I missed 2006 and 2007, but I have never in 22 years, seen a more boring and stale show than what WWE offers currently. I would kill for 2009 at this point, at least that year had the great Orton/Trips build. The crowds going to shows now get a few random mid card squash matches, a laycool segment, michael cole screaming for 20 minutes, and some comical Cena promo that ruins any tension for the feud hes supposed to be in with the guy he never acknowledges.


I agree. I know for sure that I wouldn't be cheering for anything if I didn't find it entertaining but saying that, I wouldn't even bother going while the WWE is in it's current state and that's why things won't change in the short term; as soon as buy rates and gate numbers go down, then we'll start to see some change. Right now the WWE is a stagnant, algae-covered pool with a bloated, purple-clad toad sitting atop a rock as the only sign of life.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I felt like I was watching Impact. Everyone was talking *way* too much.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

While I agree the crowds shouldn't be blamed on the inferior quality of the shows, this week's Raw was a case where the crowd never even gave the show a chance. That the show still sucked, on the whole, is another matter. But they seemed to not care less about many individuals who are usually rather over, including Santinozlovmina and many others. The entrance pops were almost nonexistent last night save for about two or three guys. It was kind of pitiful. And your average WWE crowd would be a lot hotter for an Orton/Mysterio match than Pittsburgh was. There was a light smattering of "619" and "RKO" chants and not much more. They were oddly flat for almost everything save for popping for Triple H, booing Michael Cole, cheering Jerry Lawler and voicing their opinions on Triple H/Taker during Triple H's promo.

The show itself being largely weak contributed to the crowd's malaise, but that crowd was so inactive that they also contributed to the show's mostly dreary feeling.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> While I agree the crowds shouldn't be blamed on the inferior quality of the shows, this week's Raw was a case where the crowd never even gave the show a chance. That the show still sucked, on the whole, is another matter. But they seemed to not care less about many individuals who are usually rather over, including Santinozlovmina and many others. The entrance pops were almost nonexistent last night save for about two or three guys. It was kind of pitiful. And your average WWE crowd would be a lot hotter for an Orton/Mysterio match than Pittsburgh was. There was a light smattering of "619" and "RKO" chants and not much more. They were oddly flat for almost everything save for popping for Triple H, booing Michael Cole, cheering Jerry Lawler and voicing their opinions on Triple H/Taker during Triple H's promo.
> 
> The show itself being largely weak contributed to the crowd's malaise, but that crowd was so inactive that they also contributed to the show's mostly dreary feeling.


The chicken and egg conundrum comes to mind with your post. Perhaps people are tired of the same old shit every week but that brings me to my point about not going if you dislike the show so much that you stay silent throughout. It seems WWE is getting by a lot of the time on it's name and the fact there is absolutley no competition. I hope Wrestlemania bombs as far as it's buy-rate is concerened, maybe then they will be jarred into action.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> While I agree the crowds shouldn't be blamed on the inferior quality of the shows, this week's Raw was a case where the crowd never even gave the show a chance. That the show still sucked, on the whole, is another matter. But they seemed to not care less about many individuals who are usually rather over, including Santinozlovmina and many others. The entrance pops were almost nonexistent last night save for about two or three guys. It was kind of pitiful. And your average WWE crowd would be a lot hotter for an Orton/Mysterio match than Pittsburgh was. There was a light smattering of "619" and "RKO" chants and not much more. They were oddly flat for almost everything save for popping for Triple H, booing Michael Cole, cheering Jerry Lawler and voicing their opinions on Triple H/Taker during Triple H's promo.
> 
> The show itself being largely weak contributed to the crowd's malaise, but that crowd was so inactive that they also contributed to the show's mostly dreary feeling.


Why would they give it a chance? As you probably tell these days, nobody paid to see Cena come out there and do his same shit. They're sick of it right now.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Horrible Raw this week.*


----------

